# My Model 3: HEAV3N



## Love

I thought I'd also post a thread about my experiences the same way others have done, and I didn't want to hijack others threads at all so here we go. First, I'll point out the the biggest issue was a dent above the drivers rear wheel well. It's not bad, and they're going to take care of us for sure...but just a tiny bit deflating when you see this on your brand new car at delivery time. They're going to reach out to me on a path forward. (Pics coming on a future edit to this post). I mainly wanted to bring this up though because I was told that this has happened on other Model 3s that Westmont has seen/delivered (they're nearing triple digit deliveries from that location). They said it's from the factory that way and judging by how the paint isn't disturbed at all in that area I'm inclined to believe them. They mentioned they usually catch it, not sure what their fix is when they do but I suppose I'll find out. So, add this area to your list of places/things to check for when you take delivery. I actually probably wouldn't have noticed it myself if I hadn't decided to feel the car.

Much more to come later, I have to run, sorry.

Edit: pics. Looking straight at it, from the top down, and looking to the rear of the car.


----------



## GTV6

Lovesword said:


> I thought I'd also post a thread about my experiences the same way others have done, and I didn't want to hijack others threads at all so here we go. First, I'll point out the the biggest issue was a dent above the drivers rear wheel well. It's not bad, and they're going to take care of us for sure...but just a tiny bit deflating when you see this on your brand new car at delivery time. They're going to reach out to me on a path forward. (Pics coming on a future edit to this post). I mainly wanted to bring this up though because I was told that this has happened on other Model 3s that Westmont has seen/delivered (they're nearing triple digit deliveries from that location). They said it's from the factory that way and judging by how the paint isn't disturbed at all in that area I'm inclined to believe them. They mentioned they usually catch it, not sure what their fix is when they do but I suppose I'll find out. So, add this area to your list of places/things to check for when you take delivery. I actually probably wouldn't have noticed it myself if I hadn't decided to feel the car.
> 
> Much more to come later, I have to run, sorry.
> 
> Edit: pics. Looking straight at it, from the top down, and looking to the rear of the car.
> View attachment 5640
> View attachment 5641
> View attachment 5642


Normal legacy dealer behavior is to call in their favorite paintless dent specialist which can produce excellent results. I once knew a military family six kids and limited income who, nevertheless, appreciated cars. After many years of saving, they were finally able to bring home their first new car (a Ford Aerostar van) and also the first vehicle that could squeeze the entire family within. 
Exciting day for them. The first thing the dad did (an engineer and USAF officer) was to get his nail punch out of his tool box and put a ding in one of the fenders, just so they wouldn't waste time worrying about the vehicle. Unfortunately, in spite of that, someone drove into and totaled it not long after....
Thanks for your post.


----------



## Love

Ok, I have some more time to write! So, issues. Other than the dent, the only thing that we caught was a small chip in the paint at the front of the car (lower portion closest to the ground). I’ll get a pic of it and post here eventually. Right now the cars in my garage filthy from the snow/ice/salt that’s all over the roads here. I went looking for it at the time I took the pics in my prior post and couldn’t find it quickly, it’s that minor. Panel fit, gaps, etc? I have no big complaints. I noticed my picture in the other thread (Members Delivery Photo Thread) are at an angle that makes it look like the hood is misaligned but that’s not the case. There’s a pretty darn even spacing on all the panels. If anyone wants, please let me know and I’ll snap pics and post here of whatever panel area you like. The one closest to being “out” is the passenger side A Pilar which, if I wanted to nitpick, is not 100% aligned with the hood/side panel. Just a tad off. 
I will post pics of that one for sure but right now I just shoveled 7” of snow and I’m exhausted. My garage is connected but not insulated or heated too so I just don’t want to face anymore cold right now!

Lastly, something I should likely post on the thread with questions for owners, but oh well...We went out for dinner last night, got home, and the car was making a high pitch whine (my wife said it sounded like a hair dryer). I thought “hmm, kinda odd” but it’s day one for me with the car and I wrote it off as a normal thing. The car must be doing something for itself, right? Two to three hours later I went to look at the car (yes, I just went to stare at my own car!) and it was still doing it. Google searches, searches here and TMC didn’t net results, so I tried a reset and it just started up again. I wrote to Tesla and went to bed, assuming it’s normal but wanting to be certain. The car was at 66% last night. Today I woke up, no noise, and the car was at 65%, so whatever it was wasn’t just something “on” and draining my battery. Still though, as much as I’ve read and already owning an S, I was still unprepared for this noise, if anyone has some insight I would greatly appreciate it! 

More to come...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Ok, I have some more time to write! So, issues. Other than the dent, the only thing that we caught was a small chip in the paint at the front of thr car (lower portion closest to the ground). I'll get a pic of it and post here eventually. Right now the cars in my garage filthy from the snow/ice/salt that's all over the roads here. I went looking for it and couldn't find it just now, it's that minor. Panel fit, gaps, etc? I have no big complaints. I noticed my picture in the other thread are at an angle that makes it look like thr hood is misaligned but that's not the case. There's a pretty darn even spacing on all the panels. If anyone wants, please let me know and I'll snap pics and post here. The one closest to being "out" is the passenger side A Pilar which, if I wanted to nitpick, is not 100% aligned with the hood/side panel. Just a tad off.
> I will post pics but right now I just shoveled 7" of snow and I'm exhausted. My garage is connected but not insulated or heated too so I just don't want to face anymore cold right now.
> 
> Lastly, something I should likely post on thr thread questions for owners. We went out for dinner last night, got home, and the car was making a high pitch whine (my wife said it sounded like a hair dryer). I thought "hmm, kinda odd" but it's day one for me with the car and I wrote it off as a normal thing. Two to three hours later I went to look at the car (yes, I just went to stare at my own car!) and it was still doing it. Google searches, searches here and TMC didn't net results, so I tried a reset and it just started up again. I wrote to Tesla and went to bed, assuming it's normal but wanting to be certain. The car was at 66% last night. Today I woke up, no noise, and the car was at 65%, so whatever it was wasn't just something "on" and draining my battery. Still though, as much as I've read and already owning an S, I was still unprepared for this noise, if anyone has some insight I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> More to come...


My car makes some pretty loud noises as well when parked in my garage. I believe it's the HVAC most if not all of the time though.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My car makes some pretty loud noises as well when parked in my garage. I believe it's the HVAC most if not all of the time though.


That would make a good deal of sense, I tend to agree. Does yours happen to do it for extended periods of time?
It just seemed odd as I drove 2+ hours home in the same conditions, plugged in at 27%, went to dinner at 79% and was back at 67%...then the noise. I've moved away from "worry" to more of a "what the hell is that?" and think it would be good info for anyone getting their car, especially if new to Tesla. I'm used to noises from the Model S, but not for hours on end.


----------



## Love

Two quick things. One, for anyone that installed charging infrastructure at your home in 2017, worth a read here, tax credit of some sort I'll need to get details from my awesome tax man!
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...-youre-eligible-now-for-30-tax-credit.108382/
Probably posted elsewhere, but worth repeating.

Two, with no official Tesla all season floor mats, I found these on Amazon.
I really only picked these up though because Amazon gave me $70 just to get their credit card, which is something I've been meaning to do anyway. So for $15, these will do until Tesla has theirs available.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> That would make a good deal of sense, I tend to agree. Does yours happen to do it for extended periods of time?
> It just seemed odd as I drove 2+ hours home in the same conditions, plugged in at 27%, went to dinner at 79% and was back at 67%...then the noise. I've moved away from "worry" to more of a "what the hell is that?" and think it would be good info for anyone getting their car, especially if new to Tesla. I'm used to noises from the Model S, but not for hours on end.


Mine does not seem to happen for extended periods, but I'll keep an eye (or ear) out for it.



Lovesword said:


> Two quick things. One, for anyone that installed charging infrastructure at your home in 2017, worth a read here, tax credit of some sort I'll need to get details from my awesome tax man!
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...-youre-eligible-now-for-30-tax-credit.108382/
> Probably posted elsewhere, but worth repeating.


Yeah my taxes are on hold because of that as TurboTax doesn't have this finalized yet


----------



## Love

Just took a fellow Model S owner for a ride. We got to where the sunlight was behind us and hitting the screen and I noticed a ton of scratches all over it, like someone cleaned it with scotch brite. I didn't see this at all in the delivery center. Any chance there's a protective film that I need to peel off to really get to the screen itself?

Edit: thanks @teslarob, I don't think there's a film though, I'll check again. Just got back inside from the garage. Some of the scratches are actually more like gouges. I can feel them.

















Gonna go check if by any chance this is the protective film.

Edit 2: typo fix


----------



## teslarob

Yes, there should be a film on them when new, but it should have been removed prior to delivery. They're not usually applied without bubbles, however, so should be easy to spot. Hopefully that's all it is!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Just took a fellow Model S owner for a ride. We got to where the sunlight was behind us and hitting the screen and I noticed a ton of scratches all over it, like someone cleaned it with scotch brite. I didn't seen this at all in the delivery center. Any chance there's a protective film that I need to peel off to really get to the screen itself?
> 
> Edit: thanks @teslarob, I don't think there's a film though, I'll check again. Just got back inside from the garage. Some of the scratches are actually more like gouges. I can feel them.
> View attachment 5664
> 
> View attachment 5665
> 
> 
> Gonna go check if by any chance this is the protective film.


Mine has a "bubble" so I'm nearly positive there is a film left on it. I hope...


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mine has a "bubble" so I'm nearly positive there is a film left on it. I hope...


Let me know what you find out if you wouldn't mind, I don't think mine has a film...I fear the damage is on the screen itself. The dent and paint chip I think will be easy for them to fix. I don't know how they'll fix this screen. Replace? I'll have egg on my face if my DS calls me tomorrow and tells me to just peel the film off though lol.
I'll say this, if it has a protective film, it's perfectly cut and placed to where it doesn't appear.


----------



## KarenRei

Lovesword said:


> Let me know what you find out if you wouldn't mind, I don't think mine has a film...I fear the damage is on the screen itself. The dent and paint chip I think will be easy for them to fix. I don't know how they'll fix this screen. Replace? I'll have egg on my face if my DS calls me tomorrow and tells me to just peel the film off though lol.
> I'll say this, if it has a protective film, it's perfectly cut and placed to where it doesn't appear.


Don't feel embarrassed to ask them, they're not going to laugh at you. If it's a film that's still there, it's their mistake. If it's damage, it's definitely their mistake. Either way, not your error 

If it is scratched, they'll replace the whole thing. Don't worry, Tesla is battery limited, not screen limited. Honestly, their suppliers would probably be happy with Tesla for upping their part orders, since they expected to be shipping a lot more parts by now


----------



## Love

KarenRei said:


> Don't feel embarrassed to ask them, they're not going to laugh at you. If it's a film that's still there, it's their mistake. If it's damage, it's definitely their mistake. Either way, not your error
> 
> If it is scratched, they'll replace the whole thing. Don't worry, Tesla is battery limited, not screen limited. Honestly, their suppliers would probably be happy with Tesla for upping their part orders, since they expected to be shipping a lot more parts by now


Thanks @KarenRei. I'll do my part to keep Tesla's suppliers in business!


----------



## Bokonon

Dumb question, for more than one reason, but I'll ask it anyway:

When a parked Model 3 decides that it needs to heat its battery by running current through the inverter, does that process trigger any sounds that one would not hear otherwise? (Not that I see any reason why @SoFlaModel3's car needs to heat itself on a balmy 75-degree evening, nor would I expect this ad-hoc battery heating system to sound like a hair salon, nor do I suspect that there's a tribe of capuchin monkeys offering blowout services in the space above @Lovesword's garage... that's more of a marmoset thing...)


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> Dumb question, for more than one reason, but I'll ask it anyway:
> 
> When a parked Model 3 decides that it needs to heat its battery by running current through the inverter, does that process trigger any sounds that one would not hear otherwise? (Not that I see any reason why @SoFlaModel3's car needs to heat itself on a balmy 75-degree evening, nor would I expect this ad-hoc battery heating system to sound like a hair salon, nor do I suspect that there's a tribe of capuchin monkeys offering blowout services in the space above @Lovesword's garage... that's more of a marmoset thing...)


How the hell do you know about my marmosets?


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> How the hell do you know about my marmosets?


The marmoset racket here in America is a tight-knit community, my friend...


----------



## Love

@SoFlaModel3 @KarenRei @teslarob
So...I'm dumb. I decided to be a little more aggressive on the corner (I'd been barely trying as if my delicate fingers would somehow null and void my warranty through force). And what do you know. It DOES have a film. Teslarob was correct. Now I'm going to put it back in place and wait until an ordered screen protector arrives!
Thank you all for your feedback and support, sorry for the PANIC! 









Edit: deleted double post.


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> The marmoset racket here in America is a tight-knit community, my friend...


I had what I thought was a funny reply typed up involving decoder rings, secret handshakes and marmalade...but I read it back to myself and even I thought it was too out there...

To your original question, I hope someone can answer it for you. I've been hearing noises but have settled for them being normal, but also have no idea what they're doing. It could be like that cube in Transformers, taking over my lawn equipment as we speak.

Sidebar: wow, lawn equipment...totally a missed opportunity for Transformers.
"Autobots! Transform and roll out! Except you Mulch...you transform and take care of our base yard!" - Prime


----------



## KarenRei

Lovesword said:


> @SoFlaModel3 @KarenRei @teslarob
> So...I'm dumb. I decided to be a little more aggressive on the corner (I'd been barely trying as if my delicate fingers would somehow null and void my warranty through force). And what do you know. It DOES have a film. Teslarob was correct. Now I'm going to put it back in place and wait until an ordered screen protector arrives!
> Thank you all for your feedback and support, sorry for the PANIC!
> View attachment 5673
> 
> 
> Edit: deleted double post.


Good thing you discovered this before Jalopnik ran an article with the headline "Tesla Quality Problems Continue With Scratched-Up Screens" and Daily Kanban started a "Whompy Screens" short-selling campaign


----------



## Love

KarenRei said:


> Good thing you discovered this before Jalopnik ran an article with the headline "Tesla Quality Problems Continue With Scratched-Up Screens" and Daily Kanban started a "Whompy Screens" short-selling campaign


Cancel my reservation!!!! Oh....wait...


----------



## Love

Panel gaps!!! I don't think any of them are that bad. I might point them out and see if they can do anything about them while they're fixing the dent. Pics!


















































Sorry, she's dirty.

The two gaps I notice when walking around is the passenger A and C pilars. And I think that's me being nitpicky...thoughts?

Edit: spelling


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> @SoFlaModel3 @KarenRei @teslarob
> So...I'm dumb. I decided to be a little more aggressive on the corner (I'd been barely trying as if my delicate fingers would somehow null and void my warranty through force). And what do you know. It DOES have a film. Teslarob was correct. Now I'm going to put it back in place and wait until an ordered screen protector arrives!
> Thank you all for your feedback and support, sorry for the PANIC!
> View attachment 5673
> 
> 
> Edit: deleted double post.


I haven't been brave yet


----------



## KarenRei

Lovesword said:


> Panel gaps!!! I don't think any of them are that bad. I might point them out and see if they can do anything about them while they're fixing the dent. Pics!
> View attachment 5674
> View attachment 5675
> View attachment 5676
> View attachment 5677
> View attachment 5678
> View attachment 5679
> View attachment 5680
> 
> Sorry, she's dirty.
> 
> The two gaps I notice when walking around is the passenger A and C pilars. And I think that's me being nitpickie...thoughts?


Have them fix it. It is nitpicky, but it's also a trivial fix, and you don't want your car being used as a talking point against Tesla.


----------



## ng0

I probably wouldn't notice the panel gaps if you didn't point them out with zoomed in pics, but if they bother you, definitely let Tesla know!


----------



## Maevra

Lovesword said:


> Just took a fellow Model S owner for a ride. We got to where the sunlight was behind us and hitting the screen and I noticed a ton of scratches all over it, like someone cleaned it with scotch brite. I didn't see this at all in the delivery center. Any chance there's a protective film that I need to peel off to really get to the screen itself?
> 
> Edit: thanks @teslarob, I don't think there's a film though, I'll check again. Just got back inside from the garage. Some of the scratches are actually more like gouges. I can feel them.
> View attachment 5664
> 
> View attachment 5665


Shops do use scotch brite/fine steel scuff pads to clean gunk on glass so scotch brite in itself is not a bad thing, it's a question of using the correct pad with a very fine mesh so as not to leave scratches and marks. If you can feel the gouges on the glass definitely get it checked out by Tesla.

ETA: Read the other post and lol, glad it was just the film!


----------



## Maevra

Lovesword said:


> Panel gaps!!! I don't think any of them are that bad. I might point them out and see if they can do anything about them while they're fixing the dent. Pics!
> View attachment 5674
> View attachment 5675
> View attachment 5676
> View attachment 5677
> View attachment 5678
> View attachment 5679
> View attachment 5680
> 
> Sorry, she's dirty.
> 
> The two gaps I notice when walking around is the passenger A and C pilars. And I think that's me being nitpicky...thoughts?
> 
> Edit: spelling


Honestly I can't see much wrong with the gaps, especially comparing to our own car and other friends' Model 3's. Your gaps seem pretty darn good, almost perfect in fact. What I've learned after (several) adjustments to panels is there's a point where you don't want to be too picky lest tweaking it in one spot makes it worse elsewhere.


----------



## ng0

This post makes me wonder if I should be ordering a screen protector before taking delivery of my model 3. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Love

Maevra said:


> Honestly I can't see much wrong with the gaps, especially comparing to our own car and other friends' Model 3's. Your gaps seem pretty darn good, almost perfect in fact. What I've learned after (several) adjustments to panels is there's a point where you don't want to be too picky lest tweaking it in one spot makes it worse elsewhere.


(Had to give you a "like" to get you off of 666! Lol)

I just spoke with my DS, he mentioned there's a fix coming for the noise. They're aware of it and believe an upcoming software update will solve the problem. It's an odd noise, but as I said before doesn't seem to be draining the battery much if at all, so ..cool! Bring on the fix!

I apologized profusely for my ineptitude at spotting the protective film on the screen, my DS returned the apology by saying they should have removed it before delivery. So, problem solved, everyone is sorry, and maybe my embarrassment will be good info for future owners. 

Gaps. I really don't mind them, if my posts came off that way, it was not intended at all. My bad! I think my car looks awesome! I do think I'll just point out the C pillar and see what they say. The A isn't even worth bringing up in my opinion. I've noticed my hood is flush at the front and starting up the sides but then dips below the sides as it moves towards the windshield. It's very uniform on each side so I believe this to be as intended.

The few fixes that I'll have them definitely look at are the dent, the paint chip and there's a rattle where the phones sit that I can't trace. When driving if I simply touch it with my finger with very little weight it goes away, otherwise it's constant. Small noises like that drive me nuts for some reason, and in turn I drive my wife nuts. So this is high priority to me! I'll update if I find anything out on that.

Lastly, it seems every post of mine I mention more "issues" with my car. I want to point out that this car is by far AMAZING and the best vehicle I've had the privilege of owning, driving, and being a part of. These VERY MINOR things I've brought up are all fixable and going to be addressed, but the things I've yet to speak about here are just how much I love the thing. Last night I went for a drive just to drive. Today I drove around deciding where to stop and eat...and didn't want to stop and eat. My car calibrated on the ride home from Westmont quickly and my wife and I enjoyed letting the car do some of the heavy lifting on the return trip. I just wanted to say something positive here lest anyone get the impression I'm not liking my car or finding too much wrong with it. Quite the contrary! For every issue I've posted here there are a million other things I LOVE that just go unmentioned. My smile as I drive, my speed at saying "I'll drive!" when we're going to head anywhere. I imagine I'm getting some looks too (I think I'm the first Model 3 in my area) but I'm just so in my own world driving that I don't tend to notice. I'll try an analogy to sum up...my nitpicks are akin to, say, Michael Jordan working on his free throws after going 10/11 from the stripe in a 50 point, 8 rebound, 4 assist, 4 steal, victory. . My car is so damn perfect and will be just that much more so when these tiny things are taken care of.


----------



## Gatornail

Lovesword said:


> Sidebar: wow, lawn equipment...totally a missed opportunity for Transformers.
> "Autobots! Transform and roll out! Except you Mulch...you transform and take care of our base yard!" - Prime


I've always thought Tesla should make a lawn mower next .


----------



## Love

ng0 said:


> This post makes me wonder if I should be ordering a screen protector before taking delivery of my model 3. Any thoughts on that?


Honestly I have the same question, I can't find anything online about the screen needing one...and even though I mentioned it earlier, I've looked online but have yet to order a protector just yet. I still have the film on but am contemplating taking it off. I'm assuming the screen is something durable like an iPad or iPhone? 
This is probably another querie I should have posed in the owner questions thread.


----------



## Love

Gatornail said:


> I've always thought Tesla should make a lawn mower next .


Only if it TRANSFORMS and ROLLS OUT!

Robot voice sings: "MORE THAN MEETS THE EYE!"


----------



## Maevra

Lovesword said:


> (Had to give you a "like" to get you off of 666! Lol)
> 
> I just spoke with my DS, he mentioned there's a fix coming for the noise. They're aware of it and believe an upcoming software update will solve the problem. It's an odd noise, but as I said before doesn't seem to be draining the battery much if at all, so ..cool! Bring on the fix!
> 
> I apologized profusely for my ineptitude at spotting the protective film on the screen, my DS returned the apology by saying they should have removed it before delivery. So, problem solved, everyone is sorry, and maybe my embarrassment will be good info for future owners.
> 
> Gaps. I really don't mind them, if my posts came off that way, it was not intended at all. My bad! I think my car looks awesome! I do think I'll just point out the C pillar and see what they say. The A isn't even worth bringing up in my opinion. I've noticed my hood is flush at the front and starting up the sides but then dips below the sides as it moves towards the windshield. It's very uniform on each side so I believe this to be as intended.
> 
> The few fixes that I'll have them definitely look at are the dent, the paint chip and there's a rattle where the phones sit that I can't trace. When driving if I simply touch it with my finger with very little weight it goes away, otherwise it's constant. Small noises like that drive me nuts for some reason, and in turn I drive my wife nuts. So this is high priority to me! I'll update if I find anything out on that.
> 
> Lastly, it seems every post of mine I mention more "issues" with my car. I want to point out that this car is by far AMAZING and the best vehicle I've had the privilege of owning, driving, and being a part of. These VERY MINOR things I've brought up are all fixable and going to be addressed, but the things I've yet to speak about here are just how much I love the thing. Last night I went for a drive just to drive. Today I drove around deciding where to stop and eat...and didn't want to stop and eat. My car calibrated on the ride home from Westmont quickly and my wife and I enjoyed letting the car do some of the heavy lifting on the return trip. I just wanted to say something positive here lest anyone get the impression I'm not liking my car or finding too much wrong with it. Quite the contrary! For every issue I've posted here there are a million other things I LOVE that just go unmentioned. My smile as I drive, my speed at saying "I'll drive!" when we're going to head anywhere. I imagine I'm getting some looks too (I think I'm the first Model 3 in my area) but I'm just so in my own world driving that I don't tend to notice. I'll try an analogy to sum up...my nitpicks are akin to, say, Michael Jordan working on his free throws after going 10/11 from the stripe in a 50 point, 8 rebound, 4 assist, 4 steal, victory. . My car is so damn perfect and will be just that much more so when these tiny things are taken care of.


Totally understand where you are coming from and share your sentiments! One thing I think we can all say about the car is it drives great. Literally the *car* part of it is amazing. Many of the issues we've seen were little rattles and squeaks, panel gaps, or software issues. But when everything works, it's a dream.

Funny thing too about some squeaks and rattles- we just got the car back from service and were headed to dinner when I noticed significant wind noise from the back windshield area. I was like "oh crud, that's new. Increased wind noise... hmm... did they screw something up when they fixed my trunk panel gap?" 10 minutes later we figured out that our passenger just didn't close the back window fully.

I swear this car is usually so quiet that I sometimes freak out about noises that come from outside the car!


----------



## John

Lovesword said:


> Honestly I have the same question, I can't find anything online about the screen needing one...and even though I mentioned it earlier, I've looked online but have yet to order a protector just yet. I still have the film on but am contemplating taking it off. I'm assuming the screen is something durable like an iPad or iPhone?
> This is probably another querie I should have posed in the owner questions thread.


Every car me and my family has owned for the last dozen years has had a touchscreen navigation system that we constantly poke. They don't scratch, but they do get a little grimy.

I'm going to peel any film off (films are softer than glass, they scratch and craze easily), and put a box of alcohol wipes in the car-for which there is adequate storage.


----------



## RunCycle

John said:


> Every car me and my family has owned for the last dozen years has had a touchscreen navigation system that we constantly poke. They don't scratch, but they do get a little grimy.
> 
> I'm going to peel any film off (films are softer than glass, they scratch and craze easily), and put a box of alcohol wipes in the car-for which there is adequate storage.


Awwww. The Windex container has its own film you can peel off!

My tree-hugger genes can't bear the thought of buying throwaway wipes, so I'll probably just stick an entire bottle of Windex in the car with a rag. Lol. Do you think it will fit in the center console?


----------



## John

RunCycle said:


> Awwww. The Windex container has its own film you can peel off!
> 
> My tree-hugger genes can't bear the thought of buying throwaway wipes, so I'll probably just stick an entire bottle of Windex in the car with a rag. Lol. Do you think it will fit in the center console?


That's a fine plan. Sure it would fit. You could raise a chihuahua in that center console.

I hear ya on the environmental impact. At first I was going to make a bucket from the renewable bamboo we grow in our backyard and fill it with groundwater + a natural extract from the succulents in our no-water rock garden and wipe it with one of the hemp cloths that my wife likes to weave on our home loom to kill time when she's not at her day job. Then I remembered that the dozen or so recycled plastic packs of cotton wipes I would use over the years didn't matter so I dropped that plan.


----------



## victor

RunCycle said:


> My tree-hugger genes can't bear the thought of buying throwaway wipes, so I'll probably just stick an entire bottle of Windex in the car with a rag. Lol. Do you think it will fit in the center console?


Better get yourself lens wipes or alcohol/ammonia free lens cleaner spray.

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Health-Personal-Care-Eyeglass-Cleaning-Fluids/zgbs/hpc/3779781


----------



## RunCycle

victor said:


> Better get yourself lens wipes or alcohol/ammonia free lens cleaner spray.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Health-Personal-Care-Eyeglass-Cleaning-Fluids/zgbs/hpc/3779781


For some reason, the previous occupants of my place left like 3 family-size bottles of Windex, so I'm covered for the rest of my life.


----------



## Love

Back to work today... first time parking in what will be a full parking lot. I find that I want to be outside defending my car right now...


----------



## SweetBella

Lovesword said:


> Back to work today... first time parking in what will be a full parking lot. I find that I want to be outside defending my car right now...


Lucky you!


----------



## ng0

Lovesword said:


> Back to work today... first time parking in what will be a full parking lot. I find that I want to be outside defending my car right now...


I feel ya. Every day i scope out my work parking lot, wondering where would be the best possible place to park, farthest away from any other cars. Fortunately my lot isn't very full, so I should be able to keep my car pretty isolated when I get it. The only problem will be when I have to charge, then there are 4 spots side by side and I'll just have to hope that everything will be ok.


----------



## Love

Lovesword said:


> Two quick things. One, for anyone that installed charging infrastructure at your home in 2017, worth a read here, tax credit of some sort I'll need to get details from my awesome tax man!
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...-youre-eligible-now-for-30-tax-credit.108382/
> Probably posted elsewhere, but worth repeating.
> 
> Two, with no official Tesla all season floor mats, I found these on Amazon.
> I really only picked these up though because Amazon gave me $70 just to get their credit card, which is something I've been meaning to do anyway. So for $15, these will do until Tesla has theirs available.


Just got the floor mats. These I wanted as placeholders for when Tesla makes their own. I had all season mats in my Kia and found them indispensable. They're a must for me in this climate (Midwest). I thought I'd share some pics in case anyone was interested.

Good quality, seems pretty heavy duty. They appear to be waterjet to me from the looks of pic 2. Good waterjets can hold +/-.005" (for reference, an average human hair is about .004"). I'll post some fit/finish/installed pics in a bit.





































Edit: they came rolled up in a box in case you're wondering why the warping.


----------



## Love

Ok, so I didn't need those clip things at all (or am just not going to use them). They're lined with SPIKES on the bottom. Ok, spikes is probably the wrong word but SPIKES!!! Here's a few pics installed. They still need to settle from being shipped rolled up but they look like they'll do the trick. I find myself saying "I'm glad these were $15" (I got $70 off for applying for an Amazon VISA). I hate to say it but I feel the $85 is a bit steep. I feel they're really good for $50ish, they're certainly heavy duty and will work, but I feel $85 is the company being a little high on price due to not much choice available for Model 3. It's just rubber with hex shapes cut (waterjet?) to dimensions. No offense if the seller is a member here, just my honest quick take.






















SPIKES!!!^^^^^


----------



## Love

Maevra said:


> Totally understand where you are coming from and share your sentiments! One thing I think we can all say about the car is it drives great. Literally the *car* part of it is amazing. Many of the issues we've seen were little rattles and squeaks, panel gaps, or software issues. But when everything works, it's a dream.
> 
> Funny thing too about some squeaks and rattles- we just got the car back from service and were headed to dinner when I noticed significant wind noise from the back windshield area. I was like "oh crud, that's new. Increased wind noise... hmm... did they screw something up when they fixed my trunk panel gap?" 10 minutes later we figured out that our passenger just didn't close the back window fully.
> 
> I swear this car is usually so quiet that I sometimes freak out about noises that come from outside the car!


Here is my console noise!!!


----------



## TesLou

Lovesword said:


> Here is my console noise!!!


 Yikes! That would drive me nuts. I'm sure you'll get a fix for that.


----------



## mdfraz

Maybe it's the recording device (phone??) but you can really hear the road there. And it seems quite bumpy. I hope it's not as uncomfortable as it sounds, rattling noise or not.


----------



## PatrickM

Thanks for the photos of the mats and your thoughts on them. After reading your report and your photos (you rock by the way) I think I'll wait for WeatherTech - in the meantime I'm just using the factory mats and they are dealing with Colorado winter dirt ok so far.

I don't think I have film on my screen but I'll have to check tomorrow. 

For the noises at night, as a former Prius owner, I'm used to my car making weird noises so I wasn't at all alarmed at the fact that mine sounds a bit like a quiet hairdryer too. I just shrugged and walked away. In hindsight maybe I should have been concerned.  But yeah mine is a bit noisy too - not enough to hear it inside the house but when I walk past it I can hear it doing whatever it's doing.


----------



## Love

mdfraz said:


> Maybe it's the recording device (phone??) but you can really hear the road there. And it seems quite bumpy. I hope it's not as uncomfortable as it sounds, rattling noise or not.


Yeah, that's just me holding my iPhone 7+ in one hand, driving with the other. It might sound and look rough, but at least the "look" part is because I wasn't watching where I was pointing the phone, I was being a good driver! The road noise, I can say that I really don't notice it. That road in particular is far from the best, needs to be redone... and I drove over a small bridge, you can even hear when that happened. I think this (sounds - what you hear from outside the car) might be another "personal preference" thing like ride quality, and also I'm coming from a 2012 Optima where I heard and felt a GREAT many things, so I've been overjoyed with how little I hear/feel.

Edit: grammar


----------



## Love

PatrickM said:


> Thanks for the photos of the mats and your thoughts on them. After reading your report and your photos (you rock by the way) I think I'll wait for WeatherTech - in the meantime I'm just using the factory mats and they are dealing with Colorado winter dirt ok so far.
> 
> I don't think I have film on my screen but I'll have to check tomorrow.
> 
> For the noises at night, as a former Prius owner, I'm used to my car making weird noises so I wasn't at all alarmed at the fact that mine sounds a bit like a quiet hairdryer too. I just shrugged and walked away. In hindsight maybe I should have been concerned.  But yeah mine is a bit noisy too - not enough to hear it inside the house but when I walk past it I can hear it doing whatever it's doing.


This is more positive feedback than I ever get at work! Thank you @PatrickM!

I'm definitely going to go Tesla or WeatherTech when available, those floor liners that go up the sides and even the left "foot rest" is covered, so cool! Does WT make the mats for Tesla? I brought up the two side by side online for the Model S (thinking for my wife's car) and they look identical save for the logo.

Now, back to work. I'll come back and read this throughout the day to feel useful and good at something!


----------



## Love

Update: I’ll have my car picked up next Friday (2/23) by truck to be taken back to Westmont and then to their body shop for fixes to the minor issues (dent, chip in the paint on front fascia and a few panel alignment issues). I’ll have a rental provided through Enterprise by Tesla (likely back to ICE? Nooooo!!!). My contact seems to think it won’t take too long, “a couple days” is what the email says. That’d be sweet!
They’re also hopefully going to trace and get rid of the noise from the YouTube clip I posted. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Skione65

Lovesword said:


> This is more positive feedback than I ever get at work! Thank you @PatrickM!
> 
> I'm definitely going to go Tesla or WeatherTech when available, those floor liners that go up the sides and even the left "foot rest" is covered, so cool! Does WT make the mats for Tesla? I brought up the two side by side online for the Model S (thinking for my wife's car) and they look identical save for the logo.
> 
> Now, back to work. I'll come back and read this throughout the day to feel useful and good at something!


@Lovesword,

So I've used WeatherTech mats in my vehicles for years and swear by them. It will be the first thing I get for my Model 3 when I finally do take delivery. I just checked their site and they do offer mats for the Tesla Model X and Model S. However, they are not offering them for the Model 3 yet. I'm assuming they need to get their hands on one first to 'laser measure' the interior for their mats. That's how they are tailored and fit so amazingly well in every vehicle they offer for.
I have contacted them for inquiry and will follow up here when I hear back from their Customer Service Sales Dept/Team.

Ski


----------



## Sandy

Skione65 said:


> @Lovesword,
> 
> So I've used WeatherTech mats in my vehicles for years and swear by them. It will be the first thing I get for my Model 3 when I finally do take delivery. I just checked their site and they do offer mats for the Tesla Model X and Model S. However, they are not offering them for the Model 3 yet. I'm assuming they need to get their hands on one first to 'laser measure' the interior for their mats. That's how they are tailored and fit so amazingly well in every vehicle they offer for.
> I have contacted them for inquiry and will follow up here when I hear back from their Customer Service Sales Dept/Team.
> 
> Ski


I contacted Weathertech two weeks ago inquiring about Model 3. They got back and your correct they are waiting for one to laser measure. I'm a huge fan of the Floorliners and Trunk Liners. Have had them in many vehicles. Great in the snow up here. As you know they make Tesla's branded Floor/Trunk Liners. Seem to be the same price either way. Given a choice I'll get the Tesla branded ones


----------



## TheTony

Sandy said:


> They got back and your correct they are waiting for one to laser measure.


Ok, which of our Illinois owners are going to take one for the team and drive over to Weather Tech HQ?


----------



## Love

TheTony said:


> Ok, which of our Illinois owners are going to take one for the team and drive over to Weather Tech HQ?


Hell I'd do that for them, I'm only 2 hours away! I'd only ask to be reimbursed for my time to the tune of...say...a new set of Model 3 floor liners!!


----------



## Brokedoc

Lovesword said:


> Just took a fellow Model S owner for a ride. We got to where the sunlight was behind us and hitting the screen and I noticed a ton of scratches all over it, like someone cleaned it with scotch brite. I didn't see this at all in the delivery center. Any chance there's a protective film that I need to peel off to really get to the screen itself?
> 
> Edit: thanks @teslarob, I don't think there's a film though, I'll check again. Just got back inside from the garage. Some of the scratches are actually more like gouges. I can feel them.
> View attachment 5664
> 
> View attachment 5665
> 
> 
> Gonna go check if by any chance this is the protective film.
> 
> Edit 2: typo fix


I was talking to the service guys recently and it seems common to overlook the removal of the protective film on the Model 3 screen. Apparently, it is not a good conductive film either and causes a lot of touch glitches and phantom touches also.

Nobody's sure exactly how Elon will mitigate the injury risk from the shattering screen. Retroactively they could apply a tempered glass screen protector that doesn't splinter and have future screens that are made with tempered glass


----------



## Love

Not sure why I didn't think to look before but I noticed this yesterday while driving. I have the dreaded dashboard paperwork marks from papers being left there and the car being in the sun. Not just one but two places. 
Since they're coming Friday to pick it up and fix some other things I just emailed them to add this to the list. Another minor thing, but things I want cleared up for my pricey (to me) purchase.








Passenger side (dots are water drop shawdows)








Drivers side.


----------



## Brokedoc

Lovesword said:


> Not sure why I didn't think to look before but I noticed this yesterday while driving. I have the dreaded dashboard paperwork marks from papers being left there and the car being in the sun. Not just one but two places.
> Since they're coming Friday to pick it up and fix some other things I just emailed them to add this to the list. Another minor thing, but things I want cleared up for my pricey (to me) purchase.
> View attachment 5803
> 
> Passenger side (dots are water drop shawdows)
> View attachment 5805
> 
> Drivers side.


That's not encouraging. I would definitely use a good UV protectant periodically to prevent future fading. I use 303 myself.


----------



## Love

Brokedoc said:


> That's not encouraging. I would definitely use a good UV protectant periodically to prevent future fading. I use 303 myself.


Ok, so not to scream "false alarm" here, but I went after the markings with some armor all cleaning wipes pretty thuroughly. One pass and I could still see them, two and I felt they were nearly gone but faint, or my eyes were playing tricks on me as I stared right at the place the lines used to be. Third time now and I'll wait for it to totally dry before I declare success... but looking like that did the trick. Or it could be masked by the armor all. We'll see.
In any case, Tesla replied to my email with "try cleaning it" (paraphrased) so I did.

















EDIT: Well, so far so good...I'm not seeing the markings anymore. I'll report back if I do again after some days in natural light (very dark overcast day today). Gonna look into a bottle of 303 as @Brokedoc mentioned.


----------



## Love

I am so sad right now.... 









For information purposes, the gentleman (Carlos)that came for my car was with Tesla, not a hired out company. He was super friendly and knowledgeable. So we walked around the car and I pointed out the things (he already had notes on it all too) and we just talked about them in detail. He chuckled sarcastically when I showed him the dent and said my DS said they missed it. "That's pretty obvious, that's bad." He said. But eh, no big deal, all of the little things (dent included) will be taken care of. In the meantime I was picked up by Enterprise this morning and have a Hyundai Tucson for the duration of the repairs. Carlos said that usually Tesla gives loaners but when they're busy they do rentals. So, don't hesitate to ask for a loaner instead of a rental if you're in the same situation.
I'm not expecting a super quick turnaround but as we talked I got the impression I'd have it back before next weekend. I'm assuming it'll get up there this afternoon (@2 hour drive) and likely will be next week, like Monday, to get started on the work on it. I'm excited that all these little minor things are gonna get taken care of, and impressed so far by how Tesla has taken care of me. Further judgement obviously to be determined!!! 
Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to go be sad and mope around.


----------



## Love

Day 1 sans my Model 3... not sure I'm going to make it.

This thing in my car's place is depressing!!!


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> Day 1 sans my Model 3... not sure I'm going to make it.
> 
> This thing in my car's place is depressing!!!


Hang in there, buddy. It'll be better than new when it comes back.


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> Day 1 sans my Model 3... not sure I'm going to make it.
> 
> This thing in my car's place is depressing!!!


Man, can we get a sympathy button? Like with some carnations or something? I keep wanting to hit Like as a show of support, but I don't actually LIKE any of this...


----------



## Love

I don't know @Dr. J, just LOOK at this thing!!!!
It's truly an abomination. I hate to have to do this, but.... no, no I don't hate to do this. I want to. I was born to. Here we go!!!

Panel gaps like crazy!!!








And see that, it's not even water proof, water building up all over instead of running off the car!? Garbage. 
Oh, and check this out...








Talk about over engineering. What the hell kind of door handle is this!? How do I even open it!? Some sort of two handed David Copperfield crap? Don't even get me started on the rounded silver shape to the right, am I supposed to put something in there? Is that a camera for self driving? There goes the aerodynamics, good job Hyundai engineering.

And I haven't even got to the worst part yet. 
Anyone out ther care to explain what the holy hell this is!???








I've never in my life seen such a thing. What sort of "car" has this pipe underneath it ...oh, and when this car is on, this pipe spews out HOT GAS! How on earth is that even legal? I bet the gas is totally bad for humans to breath but because "profits" for car companies, they're allowed to do this. This looks like something out of a steampunk B movie starring Norm from Cheers and Danny Trejo's knife collection.

BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE!!! Like a bad infomercial on late at night, it gets "better!" So far I've only touched on the exterior of this monstrosity. Feast your eyes and take a gander at the insides!!!








WHAT THE F.... this looks like an enemy from Space Invaders! Where is my centepide roll ball so I can blast this thing the hell off the dashboard? Did we hop aboard a submarine and deep see dive? I think I spotted an 8 tooth round whiskered screen head! Quick! Someone catch it so we can make sushi!
Joking aside, this (I THINK) is the "info-tainmant" center of the vehicle, complete with actual physical buttons, knobs and a screen as big as a cellphone from the late 90s!! This is just my wild guess tho...it could just be an etch-a-scetch. I'm leaning toward etch-a-scetch. I did discover that the eyeball things blow out hot gas just like the stream punk device under the car. Not sure yet if it's the same stuff...








Ok, now you're just messing with me, right rental car company? This vehicle comes with its own Staff of the Serpent embedded in the center console! I'm guessing the maker was really into World of Wizards and this was their favorite virtual weapon. Why not live out your fantasy whenever you drive? It has a trigger like mechanism on one side for reasons unknown to me, but I formulate that the same nerd that loves wizards also loves Space Wars and loves pretending to shoot things and make the noise PEW PEW. Insert the "why not both" meme girl here as we have a mixed sci-fi Staff of the Serpent here! Adds +9 Charisma and bonus faction points in a land so far away it will never matter.

Overall vehicle grade: F-
I'm sure given more time I could find more things to write about and show you all about this thing. But...wow I think I've spent enough time on it already!!

Ok, thanks for reading. Hope everyone knows I'm totally kidding around here, am very appreciative of a rental while my car gets worked on. Just killing time and practicing my writing...letting my mind wander!


----------



## @gravityrydr

TheTony said:


> Ok, which of our Illinois owners are going to take one for the team and drive over to Weather Tech HQ?


I live within walking distance to the factory. I'll gladly go there to get scanned, The problem is don't have a car yet. Soon, hopefully, soon.


----------



## TheTony

@gravityrydr said:


> I live within walking distance to the factory. I'll gladly go there to get scanned, The problem is don't have a car yet. Soon, hopefully, soon.


If they need any volunteers, I'm willing to make the drive down there if it means a complimentary set once they're in production, of course 

In the meantime, you should walk over there and talk some sense into them!


----------



## Michael Russo

To @Lovesword , maybe I missed something or I am dense yet why did you not get a T≡SLA loaner as replacement car?


----------



## Love

Michael Russo said:


> To @Lovesword , maybe I missed something or I am dense yet why did you not get a T≡SLA loaner as replacement car?


They said that's usually the case but they didn't have any available. I imagine with more Model 3's being delivered, this will become more of the norm versus a loaner. Hopefully not, but the sheer numbers seem to suggest it's inevitable.


----------



## Michael Russo

Lovesword said:


> They said that's usually the case but they didn't have any available. I imagine with more Model 3's being delivered, this will become more of the norm versus a loaner. Hopefully not, but the sheer numbers seem to suggest it's inevitable.


Dunno and like you, hope not - medium term.
When Model 3 is in regular supply, they should make that the standard replacement car. Nobody used to an EV wants to go back to an ICE, even for a day...

Except for this... until BMW makes it a BEV...


----------



## Love

Michael Russo said:


> Dunno and like you, hope not - medium term.
> When Model 3 is in regular supply, they should make that the standard replacement car. Nobody used to an EV wants to go back to an ICE, even for a day...
> 
> Except for this... until BMW makes it a BEV...
> View attachment 5952


Maybe, just maybe, I wouldn't have a griping complaint post if that had been my rental!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> They said that's usually the case but they didn't have any available. I imagine with more Model 3's being delivered, this will become more of the norm versus a loaner. Hopefully not, but the sheer numbers seem to suggest it's inevitable.


It depends how much service is lengthy in nature, because mobile service may alleviate the burden of cars otherwise flooding in.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It depends how much service is lengthy in nature, because mobile service may alleviate the burden of cars otherwise flooding in.


Excellent point.


----------



## Love

I emailed and asked for a status update and got a reply saying they’re hoping to have my car back to me “sometime this week.” It can’t come back soon enough! 

I will say I'm very very tired of having to answer the same questions/hear the same comments over and over from people.

"Did the Tesla breakdown already?"
"Wait... your car had a DENT at delivery???"
"Sold the new car already?"


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> I emailed and asked for a status update and got a reply saying they're hoping to have my car back to me "sometime this week." It can't come back soon enough!
> 
> I will say I'm very very tired of having to answer the same questions/hear the same comments over and over from people.
> 
> "Did the Tesla breakdown already?"
> "Wait... your car had a DENT at delivery???"
> "Sold the new car already?"


Hot enough for ya?!? Har Har Har


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Hot enough for ya?!? Har Har Har


This one just struck me so funny! I laughed out loud and had my coworkers looking at me.


----------



## Love

Going to post this here as an update to my car's status...I cross posted this as its own thread on TMC to see what kind of responses I get but wanted to post something here as well...just don't feel like typing anymore.
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/tesla-westmont-illinois.109734/

Has anyone here had difficulty with the service department of Tesla's Westmont, IL location getting back to you? They picked up my car last Friday to do some minor body work from things I found at delivery, the worst of which was a small dent above the drivers side rear wheel well. They informed me it would be a couple days (the driver of the truck that picked it up even looked at it and said the body shop would have that done in a couple hours). I really don't mind if it's taking them longer...I want it done right of course...but my problem is that they won't even return my email or calls and keep me informed.

I figured a couple days meant Tuesday as my car would get there early afternoon Friday and they are closed Saturday. I decided to email Tuesday afternoon asking how it was going. At that time, I did receive a reply from the concierge saying she spoke with the Service Advisor and that my car was at the body shop and they expected to have it back to me this week. I called yesterday around noon and got ahold of the concierge who didn't know my car's status but told me she'd have the Service Advisor call me back. So I waited for a call that didn't come until around 5pm before deciding to call again as they close the service department at 6pm. This time it rang until voicemail, so I left a message asking to get a call back and a status update.

Today I called at 11am (I figured since they start at 8 that I gave them some time to reach out to me) but they again didn't answer. I called again and selected "sales" instead of "service" and they answered right away. The sales person put me on hold and went to have someone in service take my call, but then came back on and said she was going to have to have someone in service call me back. They wouldn't take my call, and they haven't returned it either (it's about 1:30pm as I type this).

Since I haven't been able to get ahold of Westmont, I decided to call Fremont. The automated system allows me to select "service" but it takes you to your local service center. So since my problem is WITH my local service center in that they won't call me back, I tried a different option. I explained myself to the woman that answered who then said "hold on"...and transferred me right back to Westmont service...who didn't answer...and it went to voicemail, again. 
I left a message, again.

At this point, I'm not even going to feel salty or embarrassed about calling them more than once, emailing them, and even posting this here, even if they finally get back to me and give me a status update. Their silence has my mind wondering what the heck is going on...and even considering the worst, like maybe the body shop messed something up? Maybe someone broke something?? I hate to even think like that and type those things, but what else do I have to go on except their silence, which seems very very shady. Especially when the sales team tried to get them to take my call and they wouldn't.

I would think if they were going to do any work outside of the realm of what we discussed before, they would have to involve me, especially if it's something else that could have been caused by them or the body shop...but...I just don't know.

I do realize others have their Tesla vehicles go in and it take way longer than a week, so maybe this comes off as me whining, it's not my intent. I really, truly just want an update from the people that have my brand new $60k car that told me would take a few days to work on and now won't respond to emails or phone calls after it's been a week. So since I haven't heard anything, I've come here to vent I guess. But am curious as well if others have had issues with this specific SC, service centers in general, Tesla in general... etc.

Frustrating. I really don't think I'm asking too much. Maybe I am... I guess I'll be able to tell soon after posting this and see if I get roasted here.


----------



## TheTony

Lovesword said:


> Going to post this here as an update to my car's status...I cross posted this as its own thread on TMC to see what kind of responses I get but wanted to post something here as well...just don't feel like typing anymore.
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/tesla-westmont-illinois.109734/
> 
> Has anyone here had difficulty with the service department of Tesla's Westmont, IL location getting back to you? They picked up my car last Friday to do some minor body work from things I found at delivery, the worst of which was a small dent above the drivers side rear wheel well. They informed me it would be a couple days (the driver of the truck that picked it up even looked at it and said the body shop would have that done in a couple hours). I really don't mind if it's taking them longer...I want it done right of course...but my problem is that they won't even return my email or calls and keep me informed.
> 
> I figured a couple days meant Tuesday as my car would get there early afternoon Friday and they are closed Saturday. I decided to email Tuesday afternoon asking how it was going. At that time, I did receive a reply from the concierge saying she spoke with the Service Advisor and that my car was at the body shop and they expected to have it back to me this week. I called yesterday around noon and got ahold of the concierge who didn't know my car's status but told me she'd have the Service Advisor call me back. So I waited for a call that didn't come until around 5pm before deciding to call again as they close the service department at 6pm. This time it rang until voicemail, so I left a message asking to get a call back and a status update.
> 
> Today I called at 11am (I figured since they start at 8 that I gave them some time to reach out to me) but they again didn't answer. I called again and selected "sales" instead of "service" and they answered right away. The sales person put me on hold and went to have someone in service take my call, but then came back on and said she was going to have to have someone in service call me back. They wouldn't take my call, and they haven't returned it either (it's about 1:30pm as I type this).
> 
> Since I haven't been able to get ahold of Westmont, I decided to call Fremont. The automated system allows me to select "service" but it takes you to your local service center. So since my problem is WITH my local service center in that they won't call me back, I tried a different option. I explained myself to the woman that answered who then said "hold on"...and transferred me right back to Westmont service...who didn't answer...and it went to voicemail, again.
> I left a message, again.
> 
> At this point, I'm not even going to feel salty or embarrassed about calling them more than once, emailing them, and even posting this here, even if they finally get back to me and give me a status update. Their silence has my mind wondering what the heck is going on...and even considering the worst, like maybe the body shop messed something up? Maybe someone broke something?? I hate to even think like that and type those things, but what else do I have to go on except their silence, which seems very very shady. Especially when the sales team tried to get them to take my call and they wouldn't.
> 
> I would think if they were going to do any work outside of the realm of what we discussed before, they would have to involve me, especially if it's something else that could have been caused by them or the body shop...but...I just don't know.
> 
> I do realize others have their Tesla vehicles go in and it take way longer than a week, so maybe this comes off as me whining, it's not my intent. I really, truly just want an update from the people that have my brand new $60k car that told me would take a few days to work on and now won't respond to emails or phone calls after it's been a week. So since I haven't heard anything, I've come here to vent I guess. But am curious as well if others have had issues with this specific SC, service centers in general, Tesla in general... etc.
> 
> Frustrating. I really don't think I'm asking too much. Maybe I am... I guess I'll be able to tell soon after posting this and see if I get roasted here.


Unfortunately, I've occasionally heard similar stories to this from owners who were having service work done. I don't think it's common, but it's certainly not unique. It seems like they've not completely corrected these issues, which ultimately boil down to communication. People don't like being strung along - if there's delays, that's one thing, but to be summarily ignored and watching their promised dates go by without a peep is another story. A little communication would go a long way and buy a lot of understanding, I think.

I'd give it another day or two and then attempt to escalate to executive management. It used to be that Jon McNeil made himself reachable directly for these types of issues, if needed. However, with him now gone, I'm not sure they have a person who is doing something like that. Regardless, if you're being ignored, I'd escalate up through the sales and service group until you get some kind of appropriate response.

Edit: I found this post by Jon while he was still with the company - I think some of these are worth a try, if you haven't already.


----------



## @gravityrydr

Lovesword said:


> Has anyone here had difficulty with the service department of Tesla's Westmont, IL location


Great, thats the center I'm going to be dealing with.


----------



## TesLou

That happened to me once with a BMW I owned. When my service took a couple of days longer than they promised and the advisor wouldn’t take my calls to explain why, I gave a firm but honest assessment on the survey I was sent a couple of days after I picked my car up. The advisor actually called me to ask why I had given him such a poor review. Obviously, it cost him a bonus. Tesla, I assume, probably doesn’t send these types of questionnaires or compensate their advisors for good scores on surveys. Maybe they should start. As a weird twist, I sold that car, bought a Lexus, and guess who my advisor was at the new dealer? He ended up being the best service guy I’ve ever dealt with.


----------



## Love

Another cross post as I wanted to answer my own thread on TMC as well as here:

I received a call around 4pm last night from a gentleman named Chris, the Service Manager at Westmont. He was kind and apologetic and went out of his way to tell me he understood my frustration. His explanation for my car delay was that their body shop are perfectionists and also haven't dealt with many Model 3s, saying this was probably only the 3rd one they've dealt with. He said it would be "early to mid next week" and that he'd reach out to me Monday/Tuesday to update me. He also generously offered me a free one year service check up for my car, which is not bad as I believe those can cost about a car payments worth (all things considered).

After hanging up, I was still frustrated but was at least informed. Within a few minutes of our conversation, it dawned on me what actually happened and it just makes sense. Logistics. Their truck was available to pick up my car last Friday, it was the only time it worked for both them and myself. But the pick up schedule was independent of the body shops schedule, which had no time to work on my car this past week. That's my belief now, that my car simply hasn't been worked at the body shop, which I'm ok with...I just wish they'd have let me know. I would have definitely worked something out to have my car picked up later by taking some leave from work.

I'm not saying Chris lied to me at all, far from it. If you look at his statements, they're really unrelated to the actual repairs of my car and stand on their own. The body shop are perfectionists, they haven't seen many Model 3s...totally understand. However I believe if I drove up there right now and found my car, I would also find that the work hasn't been started. I just don't see body work taking that long. New vehicle type or not, body work is body work...right?

In any case, I wanted to update this and thank those that replied. But also wanted to really point out the positives from this experience as I find them very worthy of noting, and damn it, I really really love this car so far and just don't want to leave this large negative post of mine hanging unanswered.

First, and most awesome to me. When I'd reached out to Fremont and still got transferred back to Westmont I was really at my wits end. I had no idea where to go, who to contact or how to do so...so I wrote an email to my ISA. That's right, my Inside Sales Advisor who worked with me after I first configured, got a VIN, etc. Totally the wrong person to contact. I was a little dismayed when I got her out of office reply for Friday, she was off and due back the 5th (people take off work, they've earned it, it happens...I'm certainly not faulting or focusing on that). Then around 3:30pm I get a reply from her! She says though she is out of the office, she checked her email and saw mine. She forwarded it to the Managers at Westmont and marked it as "urgent" with the request for them to get back to me. She then even apologized that that was "all she could do." What? Wow! It wasn't more than a half hour later that I got my callback from Westmont. So...that I think is worthy of praise, in this post here and then some, to say how amazing my ISA was and is. Her name is Elle and I'll be reaching out to Tesla to express how great of a person they have in her. She went well above, beyond and outside of her job duties to ensure a customer was taken care of. Simply amazing.

Maybe a small sidenote here... be kind to your ISA's everyone, they're already overworked and it's going to get tougher with more and more Model 3s getting made! 

As @rsomrek noted, the truck Westmont uses to haul vehicles is great. The trailer has an extended wall type front that protects the vehicle. I thought it was pretty neat when it pulled up to my house. I posted a picture elsewhere on the forum here...I'll see if I can link it. Quad Cities Iowa/Illinois
Even better was the gentleman named Carlos that came to get my car. Super friendly, knowledgeable...we walked around my car and looked over his paperwork notes about my minor issues. We small talked about how far he has to drive in order to service Tesla vehicles here in the Midwest...that man does some heavy driving, let me tell you!
I definitely felt my car was in good hands with him.

Lastly, as I've said here earlier, Chris at Westmont was very kind and understanding. He did some classic psychology 101 customer service things like saying "I hear you" and "I totally understand" repeatedly that I could have done without...but I won't fault him too much for that. I'm sure he has to listen to people like me, and worse, too often throughout the day. I definitely would not want to do that and my hats off to him for owning up to the mistake, even if it's only my perceived slight, and saying he's going to reach out to me again early next week.

Don't get me wrong, they're not out of the woods yet. I don't have my car, I'll be walking around and looking at every single inch upon its return, and I also took a screenshot of my mileage before they took it and will be hyper critical of them if for any reason they've somehow put on too many miles on it! What's too many? I don't know...
Oh, and another negative [email protected] lamouruex do you think a Hyaundai Tucson rental counts as "sweet loaner?" Lol, me either...

In closing, I really do love this car. It's amazing, and by far the best (and most expensive) vehicle I've ever had. With that much of myself invested in it, I really think there's opportunities for small negatives to seem larger. This vehicle that is so special to me becomes just a number in a body shop, that's just how schedules work and isn't anything to get worked up over. The lack of communication was really the bigger negative here, but has been answered for the time being.

I'll update this post again once I have my car back for closure. More for myself I suppose but in case anyone else has read this and wonders what the outcome is. Cheers all. And thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## TrevP

The sad part about all this is Elon has taken on Jon McNeill's role and he's not as approachable as Jon was. If you had a issue you could ping Jon on Twitter or TMC and he'd get on it. Elon is just.... too damn busy to handle issues on a case by case basis.

Tesla really needs to step up their service game. Yes, they've made improvements but with Model 3 they REALLY need to get on this. Not only with communications, but escalations and parts availability.


----------



## TesLou

TrevP said:


> The sad part about all this is Elon has taken on Jon McNeill's role and he's not as approachable as Jon was. If you had a issue you could ping Jon on Twitter or TMC and he'd get on it. Elon is just.... too damn busy to handle issues on a case by case basis.
> 
> Tesla really needs to step up their service game. Yes, they've made improvements but with Model 3 they REALLY need to get on this. Not only with communications, but escalations and parts availability.


Yeah; this is something I'll be keeping an eye on as the clock slowly ticks down until my autumn 2018 configuration. Hoping they get it together before then. Maybe time to step back from the SuperCharger builds and concentrate on service centers instead.


----------



## Love

I got my car back Thursday around noon. I came home from work to sign for and get it in my garage but had to head back to work for meetings I couldn't miss. When I got off work I went to get gas in the rental and then drop it off. They (Enterprise) drove me home.

Ill try to keep this to a short post but I did want to update it. (And I tend to ramble) Here were my findings:
- the dent is gone, looks like beautiful work was done! If I knew what body shop was used by Westmont I would sing their praises. Absolutely perfect looking, like there was never a dent.
- same for the chipped paint on the front lower bumper area. Can't even tell there was a spot that looked like something scrapped the paint off there before
- Westmont shipped the car back via Ohare trucking in a completely enclosed trailer. That was awesome. They cleaned it and detailed it prior to shipping it my way too so it came out of the truck looking like delivery day part 2.
This was above and beyond if you ask me. Stellar on all levels.
- the noise is gone! The minor annoying ticking from my center console (posted a YouTube of it earlier in this thread) has been defeated! Chris at Westmont said something had come loose, so they tightened and insulated that area of the console. I'm so hype about this because little noises like that are a button of mine. (Thanks mom!!!)

Now for the small things that I think kind of bother me but I'm just gonna post it here then move on in life.
- 48 miles put on my car. Maybe too/from the body shop ...but that kinda irks me. Seems to be a bit much.
- 1 day shy of two weeks without my car, I've already touched on this and Westmont has been great about owning it and working with me.
- the hood and passenger side C pillar are not even touched. In my initial email to them I'd asked about them, if there was a way they could be looked at. I was told on the phone they did do something and they now believe the cars "lines look better" (exact wording). I guess they didn't realize I know what my own car looked like prior to sending it their way and how it looks the same now. This is fine, really, but just another one of those things. Did you do anything? No? That's fine, but don't freaking lie about it. Not sure what the point of that is, it's not like I wouldn't notice.
- last thing, after service where they disable your remote acces, you turn it back on via the SAFETY & SECURITY tab on your screen, then the GEAR icon, then "allow mobile access." They didn't do this for me and I called them twice with no answer (what's new?) so I called Fremont and me and a gentleman named Nate figured it out together.

Now for some pics.
Dent before:















After, no dent, great work by the body shop:















I don't seem to have a good pic of the hood that shows it sitting a bit high towards the front and a bit low as it goes up towards the windshield, oh well, I'm gonna just live with it. But I will post this before/after of the C pillar they claim they aligned better.
Before:








And after:








Again, I'll live with it. Just don't understand they lying.

Anyway, I'm done for now. I have my car back which makes me happy. It looks great. They did a great job. There were positives and negatives as you've read, and I don't get the lying at all but whatever. I'm gonna go drive my car!!


----------



## Dr. J

@Lovesword, I'm glad you got your car back and are able to enjoy it again--that's a big positive! As for the panels, that's frustrating. I would tend not to attribute to malice (lying) what can be explained by incompetence (they did something and convinced themselves it was an improvement).


----------



## Love

I think my garage is complete (...for now, lol). I followed the path that @2170pwr took and bought a CMC on eBay (found brand new, in box, complete with the bag for a great deal). I'm loving it! It sits flush against the wall and still provides the 40A that I was getting from borrowing my wife's UMC. It's really a win/win too because now my wife and I both have our respective UMC's in our cars which is something I wanted for my own peace of mind. I just really want both of us to always have our charging cables with us in case anything were to ever happen and we'd find ourselves needing them... maybe overkill but eh... that's me.
Plus, as others have mentioned in another thread, I don't want to be plugging/unplugging our 240 all the time. Even if mine is some super sturdy brand that can take it, I prefer to just have the CMC plugged in, hanging there at the ready. I'll post a pic when I get home!


----------



## Love

A couple photos of the CMC and the Tesla Cable Organizer in action.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> View attachment 6269
> View attachment 6270
> 
> A couple photos of the CMC and the Tesla Cable Organizer in action.


Stickers or stencil ?


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Stickers or stencil ?


Vinyl sticker set! I picked them up on Amazon but they aren't available right now for some reason. 

Here is the other, larger sticker from the set at the head of the garage!









Edit: seller RoboGoods seems to have some listed. Some don't have very good reviews though.
https://www.amazon.com/RoboGoods/b/...8473011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=RoboGoods


----------



## TesLou

Lovesword said:


> Vinyl sticker set! I picked them up on Amazon but they aren't available right now for some reason.
> 
> Here is the other, larger sticker from the set at the head of the garage!
> View attachment 6272
> 
> 
> Edit: seller RoboGoods seems to have some listed. Some don't have very good reviews though.
> https://www.amazon.com/RoboGoods/b/...8473011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=RoboGoods


Probably pulled due to copywrite violations. Does the cord hanger come with the charger when you take possession of the car?


----------



## Love

TesLou said:


> Probably pulled due to copywrite violations. Does the cord hanger come with the charger when you take possession of the car?


Likely scenario for sure. They seem to pop up, then go away. Amazon seems rather lax at enforcement.

No, no free hanger for me. I purchased this awhile ago from Tesla.
https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/produc...l-s_x_3-cable-organizer.html?sku=1022771-00-A


----------



## Brokedoc

TesLou said:


> Probably pulled due to copywrite violations. Does the cord hanger come with the charger when you take possession of the car?


Agreed. @Lovesword beat me to the reply.

As with the Lug caps, catching it in stock can be tricky. Currently their site shows 4 week to delivery but at $25, it's not a huge investment.

Of course, you can always make your own if you have access to a 3D printer...
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/my-3d-printed-wall-charger-holder.6129/


----------



## Love

A local Old Chicago restaurant has this one parking space off on its own for some reason. I ended up getting it for St. Patrick's Day out with friends! 








No chance for door dings!


----------



## TesLou

Brokedoc said:


> Agreed. @Lovesword beat me to the reply.
> 
> As with the Lug caps, catching it in stock can be tricky. Currently their site shows 4 week to delivery but at $25, it's not a huge investment.
> 
> Of course, you can always make your own if you have access to a 3D printer...
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/my-3d-printed-wall-charger-holder.6129/


I ordered the lug/center caps from the Tesla Store on 3/1; 4 days before I configured. My card was charged instantly but still no product in my mailbox. "Tesla Time" knows no bounds within that company.


----------



## Michel Zehnder

Maybe they factory install them for you


----------



## Love

My spot at work. A benefit of starting at 5am. Only two spots here and I park to side leaving a ton of room for the other space! This was taken when I was leaving so the other spot was empty, but usually it's someone else wanting to defend their car that takes the spot!


----------



## Love

I ran into a nice family at the Supercharger the other day. They had just picked up their beautiful Model S and were charging it on their way home. It just happened that my Model 3 was the first one they'd seen, so they were really excited to see it as they not only got the Model S, but are also reservation holders!

It got me thinking that at least in my area (and probably others on here around the country) a lot of people haven't seen the Model 3 yet. So if anyone is in my area or is going to be, please feel free to contact me here and maybe we can make a meet up happen. I'll stop short of offering to let anyone drive it (I'm hoping everyone can understand that) but I would be more than happy to meet up with someone if time allows and show off my current/your future(?) ride!


----------



## Love

Having read some stories/posts about amazingly low Wh/mi usage, it got me thinking about posting this to see if my usage is normal (I suspect that it is) and possibly also help inform others who have similar questions after reading some posts by efficient drivers.

Details:
Today on my way to work, outside temp 40, feels like 35 with a wind of 7mph. I had the heater at 69 on a fan speed of 1. I was streaming Slacker as well.
I charged last night, finishing at 90% around 9pm. Left the house today at 4:30am at 89% (Edit to add: I did precondition with the app)

I have a 14ish mile trip in to work, mostly highway where I cruise/EAP at 70mph, I had to gun it on the on ramp this morning as traffic dictated. I also have one transition to another highway that's a loop so had to slow down to 35ish and then get back up to speed. Didn't have to gun it that time. Here are two images from when I parked. 14.5 miles of driving, 4 kWh used, 289 Wh/mi. I used 5% of the battery, 84% remaining from 89%.

















In general I think it's fine, but seeing some posts showing under 200 Wh/mi got me wondering so decided to post. Thoughts? Feedback? Thanks for the read!


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> Having read some stories/posts about amazingly low Wh/mi usage, it got me thinking about posting this to see if my usage is normal (I suspect that it is) and possibly also help inform others who have similar questions after reading some posts by efficient drivers.
> 
> Details:
> Today on my way to work, outside temp 40, feels like 35 with a wind of 7mph. I had the heater at 69 on a fan speed of 1. I was streaming Slacker as well.
> I charged last night, finishing at 90% around 9pm. Left the house today at 4:30am at 89% (Edit to add: I did precondition with the app)
> 
> I have a 14ish mile trip in to work, mostly highway where I cruise/EAP at 70mph, I had to gun it on the on ramp this morning as traffic dictated. I also have one transition to another highway that's a loop so had to slow down to 35ish and then get back up to speed. Didn't have to gun it that time. Here are two images from when I parked. 14.5 miles of driving, 4 kWh used, 289 Wh/mi. I used 5% of the battery, 84% remaining from 89%.
> 
> View attachment 7194
> View attachment 7195
> 
> 
> In general I think it's fine, but seeing some posts showing under 200 Wh/mi got me wondering so decided to post. Thoughts? Feedback? Thanks for the read!


I have a 30 mile commute with the average speed of 55 mph and some 65/70. I see about 260-280 average. But if I take it easy I can get it in the 250 range.

I decided to see what the highway rate was so I reset the trip meter when at speed. Doing 65, I was seeing about 215, yes 215 kWh/mi for about the last 8 mile of the trip on the highway. But I did not have heat but of course the radio was thumpin


----------



## garsh

That's awesome. We're in Nissan Leaf efficiency territory. In my Leaf, I'll get 3.3 miles/kWh (300 Wh/mile) when I'm driving highway speeds (70-75 mph) and generally not worrying about efficiency. I can get 4.3 miles/kWh (230 Wh/mile) when taking it easy (55 mph).


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> That's awesome. We're in Nissan Leaf efficiency territory. In my Leaf, I'll get 3.3 miles/kWh (300 Wh/mile) when I'm driving highway speeds (70-75 mph) and generally not worrying about efficiency. I can get 4.3 miles/kWh (230 Wh/mile) when taking it easy (55 mph).


Yup. My Leaf gives 3.9 miles/kWh in mixed driving over the long run. The Model 3 seems to give essentially the same. extreme conditions aside.


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> Having read some stories/posts about amazingly low Wh/mi usage, it got me thinking about posting this to see if my usage is normal...
> Today on my way to work, outside temp 40, feels like 35 with a wind of 7mph...
> ...14.5 miles of driving, 4 kWh used, 289 Wh/mi
> In general I think it's fine, but seeing some posts showing under 200 Wh/mi got me wondering so decided to post. Thoughts?


Wait for the temperature to rise 20 degrees -- you'll be below 240 without lifting a finger. Add to that enough highway congestion to lower your average speed to 40-45, and you'll find yourself pushing 200. (I believe the screenshot with 189 was from someone in the Bay Area, so I imagine moderate temperatures and low average speed played a big role in hitting that number.)

For reference, my 2015 e-Golf is rated at ~3.9 mi/kWh (256 Wh/mi), and my daily commute is about 25 miles round-trip, with 15 miles on a state highway at 40-50 mph (with occasional traffic lights), 3 miles on an interstate highway at 55-65mph, and 7 miles on local roads at 25-35mph. I set the cabin temp to 64-67 in colder months, and 72-74 in warmer months, and it's worth noting that the car has a heat pump in addition to resistive heat. Car is equipped with the stock Bridgestone Ecopia LRR tires, and I typically drive in "Eco" mode (unless someone pisses me off, in which case I unleash "Normal" mode ... which goes 0-60 in a blazing 9.1 seconds... ).

Based on 2.5 years with this setup, I'd estimate my average consumption at various temperatures to be:

< 10 degrees = 2.9 mi/kWh (345 Wh/mi)
10-20 degrees = 3.0 mi/kWh (333 Wh/mi) 
20-30 degrees = 3.2 mi/kWh (313 Wh/mi)
30-40 degrees = 3.6 mi/kWh (277 Wh/mi)
40-50 degrees = 4.3 mi/kWh (233 Wh/mi) <-- Heat pump seems to make a difference here vs. my old Volt
50-60 degrees = 4.8 mi/kWh (208 Wh/mi) <-- Heat pump FTW!
60-70 degrees = 5.2 mi/kWh (192 Wh/mi) <-- Sweet spot! No heat, no A/C
70-80 degrees = 5.1 mi/kWh (196 Wh/mi) <-- A/C runs occasionally
80-90 degrees = 5.0 mi/kWh (200 Wh/mi) <-- A/C running constantly
> 90 degrees = 4.8 mi/kWh (208 Wh/mi) <-- Heavy A/C, usually significant humidity

Obviously, there's a lot of variance within those ranges from one individual drive to the next, but in terms of averages, I'd say those numbers are about accurate.

Anyway, my gut feeling is that ambient temperature is going to make a significant difference in your case, so I'll be curious to see how your consumption improves over the coming weeks. Keep us posted!


----------



## Love

How detailed and informative is this post from @Bokonon!? That's amazing. Thank you so much for your insight and taking the time to write that. Very helpful. 

On my way home from work I decided to pass the SC as I typically do. Don't ask why...something about wanting to see my Tesla brothers and sisters and wanting to be seen by them. I'm sure you all get it 
Anyway, that means one earlier highway exit, driving the rest of the way in town and, as I found out, 3.3 less miles of distance! It takes longer due to traffic lights (which is why I opt for the highway in the morning) so it's a trade off. For details this time, the temp rose to 68 so no heater on during my ride home. I lost 1% down to 83% while I worked my 10 hour shift. I played music as always, and had the window down/city, cracked/highway. And true to bokonon's post, the numbers speak for themselves. I don't baby the car and I don't gun it (not all the time anyway!)








So my drive home took just 3% battery and I got 220 Wh/mi! Pretty hype about nicer weather arriving just because of itself, but wow this driving effeciency bonus will be a nice icing on the cake!

More to come... I made a purchase for our Teslas but need to shower first.

Edit: typos


----------



## Love

I decided that hand washing is the way to go, but takes too long. Part of the reason for that was the garden hose, it leaves a lot of dirt and other things that stick (looking your way birds) so I went the route of a pressure washer for the first rinse, foaming and then last rinse (after a bit of hand washing while the car is foamed up).

Got myself a Sun Joe SPX3000, electric pressure washer. It arrived Friday from amazon, I opened the box and it was a used one. Partially put together, bags for pieces were cut open and pieces were everywhere in the box. Damn it amazon! Back that one went and the new one arrived yesterday! (Actually new this time).
Today it got warmer, and even though it looks like rain Friday, damn the clouds man! Damn them (and still damn it amazon!). I must try my pressure washer!

I also purchased a foam cannon, and bought an attachment set at Lowe's that offered quick detach for everything. Not sure I captured all the items in pictures here so ask anything you want and I can respond.








Long electrical cord reached my outlet with ease. I found that placing the pressure washer at the front of the car worked well. Best range of motion came from putting it at the front to the side I was cleaning. I could get all the way to the back with the wand. It's all electric so it shuts off when the trigger is released. Drawbacks I'd say are minimal with the "worst" of them being when the hose kinked it started to unscrew itself from the pressure washer. One use in though, big thumbs up.








The foam cannon is nothing unique, I'm sure there are cheaper ones (and more expensive ones) so I just stuck with Sun Joe.
The attachment set I bought had the female M22 to 1/4 quick connect male that's attached to the foam cannon. In the first pic, the blue at the end of the nozzle is the male M22 and female 1/4 quick disconnect. This saves me from having to unscrew the nozzle pipe (seen just above the foam cannon) and then having to screw the foam cannon in, then reversing that to rinse. No thanks! Quick disconnect for the win! The kit also came with an angled piece I end up using as it just seems to work perfect for a car wash! Don't have to hold the entire gun above the car to get the angle I need. The 40 degree nozzle is all I used though the pressure washer came with 4 various angled nozzles and 1 soap nozzle (if anyone might be interested in the pressure washer but don't want the foam cannon). The kit also had a very long extension pipe so that will come in handy when I want to clean my house (also seen in ththe 2nd pic but it's long and going off both sides).

I'm sure I'm forgetting something but I'm going to post this now and maybe edit or follow up.
Thanks for your time! Feel free to ask me about this stuff or give me pointers on my flawed approach!!! 

Edit: grammar/typos/boredom


----------



## Love




----------



## Love

I took the city streets past the SC to the highway on my way to work today. Oddly, it was .6 miles longer which is just weird because it's the exact same roads (11.1 yesterday on the way home to 11.7 today). It's 57, feels like 54, wind of 13mph, no HVAC running, yes to music. Left the house at 77% and arrived at 74%, 204 Wh/mi.


----------



## Love




----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> I decided that hand washing is the way to go, but takes too long. Part of the reason for that was the garden hose, it leaves a lot of dirt and other things that stick (looking your way birds) so I went the route of a pressure washer for the first rinse, foaming and then last rinse (after a bit of hand washing while the car is foamed up).
> 
> Got myself a Sun Joe SPX3000, electric pressure washer. It arrived Friday from amazon, I opened the box and it was a used one. Partially put together, bags for pieces were cut open and pieces were everywhere in the box. Damn it amazon! Back that one went and the new one arrived yesterday! (Actually new this time).
> Today it got warmer, and even though it looks like rain Friday, damn the clouds man! Damn them (and still damn it amazon!). I must try my pressure washer!
> 
> I also purchased a foam cannon, and bought an attachment set at Lowe's that offered quick detach for everything. Not sure I captured all the items in pictures here so ask anything you want and I can respond.
> View attachment 7212
> 
> Long electrical cord reached my outlet with ease. I found that placing the pressure washer at the front of the car worked well. Best range of motion came from putting it at the front to the side I was cleaning. I could get all the way to the back with the wand. It's all electric so it shuts off when the trigger is released. Drawbacks I'd say are minimal with the "worst" of them being when the hose kinked it started to unscrew itself from the pressure washer. One use in though, big thumbs up.
> View attachment 7213
> 
> The foam cannon is nothing unique, I'm sure there are cheaper ones (and more expensive ones) so I just stuck with Sun Joe.
> The attachment set I bought had the female M22 to 1/4 quick connect male that's attached to the foam cannon. In the first pic, the blue at the end of the nozzle is the male M22 and female 1/4 quick disconnect. This saves me from having to unscrew the nozzle pipe (seen just above the foam cannon) and then having to screw the foam cannon in, then reversing that to rinse. No thanks! Quick disconnect for the win! The kit also came with an angled piece I end up using as it just seems to work perfect for a car wash! Don't have to hold the entire gun above the car to get the angle I need. The 40 degree nozzle is all I used though the pressure washer came with 4 various angled nozzles and 1 soap nozzle (if anyone might be interested in the pressure washer but don't want the foam cannon). The kit also had a very long extension pipe so that will come in handy when I want to clean my house (also seen in ththe 2nd pic but it's long and going off both sides).
> 
> I'm sure I'm forgetting something but I'm going to post this now and maybe edit or follow up.
> Thanks for your time! Feel free to ask me about this stuff or give me pointers on my flawed approach!!!
> 
> Edit: grammar/typos/boredom


Wow! I am now thinking of getting a pressure washer like yours also! Do I really need a foam cannon? or does the pressure washer also do foaming? What are the two containers sitting at top of the pressure washer for? soap and something else? Thanks!


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Wow! I am now thinking of getting a pressure washer like yours also! Do I really need a foam cannon? or does the pressure washer also do foaming? What are the two containers sitting at top of the pressure washer for? soap and something else? Thanks!


So far I've just used it just the one time yesterday but would rate it 5* based off of that... and I found out it also magically caused it to rain yesterday so that's an added, unwritten feature it seems to posses! (10% chance, the weathermen said... in the morning they said...). Yes, my freshly washed car got rained on. 

You got it right! The two containers are for soap/cleaning product. The round green knob there above them rotates, the middle/straight up setting being only water from the nozzle. The further left/right you turn the knob, the more of the product you have in the containers it will use. I did watch quite a few youtube videos on the pressure washer and on the foam cannon before deciding on it, but I'd wager that the foam cannon isn't a necessity. I'm at work but when I get home I'll try and find some videos where they use the soap nozzle and the containers that come with the pressure washer. I'm pretty sure I watched some but am drawing a blank on their results... I think it fine, just not as foamy/sudsy, and the car ended up just not as covered. I'll report back.


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> So far I've just used it just the one time yesterday but would rate it 5* based off of that... and I found out it also magically caused it to rain yesterday so that's an added, unwritten feature it seems to posses! (10% chance, the weathermen said... in the morning they said...). Yes, my freshly washed car got rained on.
> 
> You got it right! The two containers are for soap/cleaning product. The round green knob there above them rotates, the middle/straight up setting being only water from the nozzle. The further left/right you turn the knob, the more of the product you have in the containers it will use. I did watch quite a few youtube videos on the pressure washer and on the foam cannon before deciding on it, but I'd wager that the foam cannon isn't a necessity. I'm at work but when I get home I'll try and find some videos where they use the soap nozzle and the containers that come with the pressure washer. I'm pretty sure I watched some but am drawing a blank on their results... I think it fine, just not as foamy/sudsy, and the car ended up just not as covered. I'll report back.


Thank you! I was just thinking of not getting too many contraptions with the pressure washer if I don't have to...you know, keep it simple. Looking forward to more info from you. 

Also, in Texas if they say 10% chance of rain, then it will rain...if they say 20% or 30%, it won't rain...go figure!  I typically won't have my car washed unless I see 0% and sunny for at least 3 days...


----------



## Love

@Quicksilver This is about the only video I could find (though I must admit I didn't look super long and I also end up watching the videos because I get sidetracked! Youtube is like a rabbit hole that way. But this one does show someone using just the included soap nozzle and dispenser containers. 



I admit I didn't watch videos like this prior to purchasing the foam cannon, there was just soooooo many videos of people washing their cars with the foam cannons it made me want one of them as much as I wanted the pressure washer. I felt personally like it was the right thing for me, what I wanted to wash my wife's and my cars. Obviously just my 100% personal opinion but I'm really not impressed by the amount of foam/suds in that video.

On the other hand, at 10:20ish of this video... 



...you can see another example of foamy goodness blanketing the car.

Other than the pressure washer, I had some other things already purchased and ready to go. I posted a pic of them in @LUXMAN thread about car washing (which is another great thread to visit, I recommend checking it out). The soap I already had worked perfect with the foam cannon despite some online sources saying "DONT DO THAT ITS NOT MADE 4 THAT!!1111!"
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/washing-my-model-3.6315/#post-84099


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> @Quicksilver This is about the only video I could find (though I must admit I didn't look super long and I also end up watching the videos because I get sidetracked! Youtube is like a rabbit hole that way. But this one does show someone using just the included soap nozzle and dispenser containers.
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I didn't watch videos like this prior to purchasing the foam cannon, there was just soooooo many videos of people washing their cars with the foam cannons it made me want one of them as much as I wanted the pressure washer. I felt personally like it was the right thing for me, what I wanted to wash my wife's and my cars. Obviously just my 100% personal opinion but I'm really not impressed by the amount of foam/suds in that video.
> 
> On the other hand, at 10:20ish of this video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...you can see another example of foamy goodness blanketing the car.
> 
> Other than the pressure washer, I had some other things already purchased and ready to go. I posted a pic of them in @LUXMAN thread about car washing (which is another great thread to visit, I recommend checking it out). The soap I already had worked perfect with the foam cannon despite some online sources saying "DONT DO THAT ITS NOT MADE 4 THAT!!1111!"
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/washing-my-model-3.6315/#post-84099


What great info @Lovesword ! Thank you!! Also been looking at Luxman's info too...including his tint job here locally. Take care!


----------



## Twiglett

garsh said:


> That's awesome. We're in Nissan Leaf efficiency territory. In my Leaf, I'll get 3.3 miles/kWh (300 Wh/mile) when I'm driving highway speeds (70-75 mph) and generally not worrying about efficiency. I can get 4.3 miles/kWh (230 Wh/mile) when taking it easy (55 mph).


Wow, I have a 50 mile round trip commute and have it pretty much pegged at 4.7 mile/kWh, so 212 Wh/mile.
Can't wait to see what the Model 3 brings in


----------



## Twiglett

Lovesword said:


> View attachment 7236
> View attachment 7237
> View attachment 7238
> View attachment 7239
> View attachment 7240


That looks really nice - did you put PPF on there or wax etc yet?
I've ordered black for some reason which is now beyond me


----------



## Love

Twiglett said:


> That looks really nice - did you put PPF on there or wax etc yet?
> I've ordered black for some reason which is now beyond me


No protective coat or wax, nothing but a good wash. Used an iPhone filter on a few of those pics because it made it pop in my opinion. 
Don't beat yourself up! My wife's Model S is black and there is NOTHING better than a black car...when it's clean!!


----------



## Love

I charged last Thursday night in preparation for my trip to visit school and maybe had a relatively light week of driving or something but nothing seemed out of the norm. Trips to work and home and about town, the weather has warmed so that seems to be a huge factor. In fact, I didn't need the heat but did use the A/C a couple of times. So a weeks gone by and I pulled in the garage yesterday done for the night at 26% SOC left before plugging in, from the 90% I started with a whole week ago! I thought that this wasn't bad considering that I'm not driving all crazy slow (or fast...well, maybe occasionally fast!).


----------



## Love

Does anyone else get as excited as I do when this happens?


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> I charged last Thursday night in preparation for my trip to visit school and maybe had a relatively light week of driving or something but nothing seemed out of the norm. Trips to work and home and about town, the weather has warmed so that seems to be a huge factor. In fact, I didn't need the heat but did use the A/C a couple of times. So a weeks gone by and I pulled in the garage yesterday done for the night at 26% SOC left before plugging in, from the 90% I started with a whole week ago! I thought that this wasn't bad considering that I'm not driving all crazy slow (or fast...well, maybe occasionally fast!).
> View attachment 8212


@Lovesword, your school link has odd letters at the beginning and a stray character at the end. Let's see if mine works.

Great story, BTW!


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> @Lovesword, your school link has odd letters at the beginning and a stray character at the end. Let's see if mine works.
> 
> Great story, BTW!


Thank you @Dr. J! Appreciate the kind words.

I'll fix that link tomorrow for sure. EDIT: fixed! It kept adding an extra http:// at the beginning and an extra ' at the end. Not sure why, or why deleting them wasn't working (they came right back when I saved complete and then still got the error). So I just rewrote the link and that did it. Thanks again for letting me know!

Oh, and 18.3 was what I ended up with


----------



## Ormond

I've been considering a foam cannon too. I'd better practice with the pressure washer first. Thanks for the links to the YouTube videos.


----------



## Love

Had an eventful Friday yesterday. I had a ranger out to try and locate/eradicate a vibration noise coming from the driver's side rear door. The ranger, James, was super cool. We ended up talking a lot about Tesla in general. I'm pretty sure he could have been done way quicker but I kept talking to him! I was gonna take my car to a rough road so the noise was more pronounced but I didn't even get about a block away and he'd discovered the issue. The door panel had been installed improperly and had a clip missing. He easily took care of it and also knocked out a couple service bulletins while he was here.
- front stabilizer bar links replaced
- ensure HV battery breathers installed
I couldn't have been more impressed and satisfied with my ranger visit! It was an enjoyable time, which is very odd to say about getting work done on your car!!!

Then I drove up to get some food from the store and parked like this!








Don't worry, I wasn't charging. All 6 other stalls open too. (I mind my SC etiquette  )

So I went inside and got my things and headed out. I didn't even notice when I parked but noticed when I was about to leave, they've done something (paint, dipped) to their aeros to make them silver! Pretty cool!









So I left and was a minute or so into my drive home when I remembered I went to the store to get a Father's Day card! Arrrgh!!! I also started feeling like "I've never talked in person with another Model 3 owner, that would be cool" ...so I circled back to the store. I was kind of excited to possibly talk with a fellow 3 owner, but when I got back, even though it was probably just 5 minutes since I'd left, they were gone!!!! 
Another day perhaps...

If you are on here, silver Model 3 owner with silver aeros, hello! Hope you don't mind the pics I snapped! 

In the afternoon/early evening. I decided to use the gift card I got from my school visit and my wife and I went to the restaurant it's from. I was excited to be able to park next to these two!









I'm not much of a "car guy" but I recognized the Lotus Elise almost immediately, the car the Tesla Roadster is (somewhat) based on. In fact, when I first caught a glimpse of it, I'd almost thought it was a Roadster! But while talking to the ranger today, I learned there's only 1 in all of Iowa and it's lime green!

An eventful Friday indeed! Bring on the weekend!!

(Edits: grammar/spelling/that sentence makes no sense)


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> He easily took care of it and also knocked out a couple service bulletins while he was here.
> - front stabilizer bar links replaced
> - ensure HV battery breathers installed




Ok...so what are these things? Should my local SC also replace the bar and breathers exist? Interesting.

Thanks!


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Ok...so what are these things? Should my local SC also replace the bar and breathers exist? Interesting.
> 
> Thanks!


I would imagine that these aren't worth trips to have them do these and can wait for when you're in for something else. My ranger even said it would take half hour and asked if that was ok. If it wasn't, Tesla would have just done it when I went in for any service. Sounds like Tesla is way ahead of the game on these parts - probably had a few fail or not pass QA and went overboard and decided to replace them all. And it could likely only affect specific VINs. Mine is 47xx so there's that.
More, I did a google search and found these are actually being called "parts upgrades" over on the Tesla forum (lol).

Ok, all my speculation out of the way, here is what I can say I know about yesterday's service.

The front stabilizer bar link required the ranger to lift the car, remove the front wheel to gain access to the part and replace it. He made it look easy, doing both sides quickly (well, as quickly as he could with me bugging him!)

The HV battery breathers was a little more vague to me. He was under the car near the rear tire (car not raised) and I think he removed a panel of some kind to look in there. I'm sure mine passed as he just closed it back up. Not sure if it didn't what would have happened. I'd guess an appointment to go in so they could put the car on a lift. Or maybe he installed something so small I just missed it!? /shrug

Both seemed very minor. Nothing worth any stress in my opinion. But definitely ask about any "service bulletins" if you have other service to do. And heck, call them if you want to, they're great to work with.


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> I would imagine that these aren't worth trips to have them do these and can wait for when you're in for something else. My ranger even said it would take half hour and asked if that was ok. If it wasn't, Tesla would have just done it when I went in for any service. Sounds like Tesla is way ahead of the game on these parts - probably had a few fail or not pass QA and went overboard and decided to replace them all. And it could likely only affect specific VINs. Mine is 47xx so there's that.
> More, I did a google search and found these are actually being called "parts upgrades" over on the Tesla forum (lol).
> 
> Ok, all my speculation out of the way, here is what I can say I know about yesterday's service.
> 
> The front stabilizer bar link required the ranger to lift the car, remove the front wheel to gain access to the part and replace it. He made it look easy, doing both sides quickly (well, as quickly as he could with me bugging him!)
> 
> The HV battery breathers was a little more vague to me. He was under the car near the rear tire (car not raised) and I think he removed a panel of some kind to look in there. I'm sure mine passed as he just closed it back up. Not sure if it didn't what would have happened. I'd guess an appointment to go in so they could put the car on a lift. Or maybe he installed something so small I just missed it!? /shrug
> 
> Both seemed very minor. Nothing worth any stress in my opinion. But definitely ask about any "service bulletins" if you have other service to do. And heck, call them if you want to, they're great to work with.


Thanks for the info.! I'll be taking Quicksilver in for A-pillar and vanity mirrors work so I'll ask about those also. Do you happen to have the bulletin numbers for those two items - or I'll just asks and they may be aware of it.


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks for the info.! I'll be taking Quicksilver in for A-pillar and vanity mirrors work so I'll ask about those also. Do you happen to have the bulletin numbers for those two items - or I'll just asks and they may be aware of it.


Sorry, I don't. Here is what I have from the paperwork from yesterday.
















Definitely doesn't hurt to ask them, though I'm hopeful they fixed this on the assembly line post "my car" and you won't need the correction. If your car needs the newer parts, I bet they do it while they're taking care of your a-pillar and mirror. Sorry I don't have more info, but I feel confident you're in good hands! 

Keep us posted on your Quicksilver has arrived thread if you will. Following


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> Sorry, I don't. Here is what I have from the paperwork from yesterday.
> View attachment 10306
> View attachment 10307
> 
> 
> Definitely doesn't hurt to ask them, though I'm hopeful they fixed this on the assembly line post "my car" and you won't need the correction. If your car needs the newer parts, I bet they do it while they're taking care of your a-pillar and mirror. Sorry I don't have more info, but I feel confident you're in good hands!
> 
> Keep us posted on your Quicksilver has arrived thread if you will. Following


Thanks @Lovesword! Yup, I'll post for updates in my thread. Take care!


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> Sorry, I don't. Here is what I have from the paperwork from yesterday.
> View attachment 10306
> View attachment 10307
> 
> 
> Definitely doesn't hurt to ask them, though I'm hopeful they fixed this on the assembly line post "my car" and you won't need the correction. If your car needs the newer parts, I bet they do it while they're taking care of your a-pillar and mirror. Sorry I don't have more info, but I feel confident you're in good hands!
> 
> Keep us posted on your Quicksilver has arrived thread if you will. Following


Thanks @Lovesword 
I am gonna stop at the SC on Tuesday morning on my way home and see if my 80XX is under these service bullitens. Plus ask about that trunk trim piece. I was denied that when asking via email but maybe I can get something done in person. 
But like @Quicksilver i will need to bring Donuts


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Thanks @Lovesword
> I am gonna stop at the SC on Tuesday morning on my way home and see if my 80XX is under these service bullitens. Plus ask about that trunk trim piece. I was denied that when asking via email but maybe I can get something done in person.
> But like @Quicksilver i will need to bring Donuts


Looking forward to see what happens!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Thanks @Lovesword
> I am gonna stop at the SC on Tuesday morning on my way home and see if my 80XX is under these service bullitens. Plus ask about that trunk trim piece. I was denied that when asking via email but maybe I can get something done in person.
> But like @Quicksilver i will need to bring Donuts


So I couldn't wait. Thanks for posting this stuff @Lovesword 
I called Tesla Service and he looked up my VIN and said there was nothing noted due in regards to Service Bulletins. So they must have fixed those issues between 47XX and 80XX


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> So I couldn't wait. Thanks for posting this stuff @Lovesword
> I called Tesla Service and he looked up my VIN and said there was nothing noted due in regards to Service Bulletins. So they must have fixed those issues between 47XX and 80XX


@Quicksilver FYI


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> @Quicksilver FYI


Thanks! That helps!


----------



## Love

Thank you @LUXMAN for the feedback! Glad Ruby Woo didn't need the work done. Hopefully this means @Quicksilver also doesn't. 
Very cool that you can just call and ask if there's any service bulletins that apply to your VIN. Maybe a future update to our Tesla accounts online would allow us to check there? That'd be convenient for all!


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> Thank you @LUXMAN for the feedback! Glad Ruby Woo didn't need the work done. Hopefully this means @Quicksilver also doesn't.
> Very cool that you can just call and ask if there's any service bulletins that apply to your VIN. Maybe a future update to our Tesla accounts online would allow us to check there? That'd be convenient for all!


Just got email from SC and they said no bulletins needed for my VIN. Thanks!


----------



## Love

I finally pulled the trigger on this for the trunk, arrived today. Frunk liner must be on back order as it hasn't shipped yet. I saw someone else mention they were waiting on one too (can't recall who or which thread).








(Installed image to come later)

I bought my wife the interior set for her Model S and she just got home. Going to surprise her with them once she's out of the shower.


----------



## Love

Ok, pics! Probably been done before by others but here are mine anyway. 
Just unboxed it so needs a little time to flatten out (shipped rolled up) but the fit seems great, I'm very pleased!








A look at the right side nearest the trunk opening.








The right side front up near the back seats backing.







The left side







Still have access to the loop for the extra storage space in the trunk.







Easily accessible still, the liner is light enough to hold with one hand and snap photos with the other!! 









And my wife loved her floor liners for her Model S! That's the best part!


----------



## Love

An interesting (to me) find yesterday. The seat belt has some felt-like material on it so that the actual hard/plastic portion won't rub against the center console and mark it up! At least that's the conclusion I came to! Lol. What do you think? Anyone NOT have this on yours?

Driver's side.









Passenger's side.









EDIT: Clarification


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> An interesting (to me) find yesterday. The seat belt has some felt-like material on it so that the actual hard/plastic portion won't rub against the center console and mark it up! At least that's the conclusion I came to! Lol. What do you think? Anyone NOT have this on yours?
> 
> Driver's side.
> View attachment 10441
> 
> 
> Passenger's side.
> View attachment 10442
> 
> 
> EDIT: Clarification


I have those on Quicksilver also. I think they are there to keep the rattling noise from happening - keeping a quiet cabin and reducing NVH.


----------



## Love

I need some feedback.
I'm out of town, had some error messages pop up this morning before I left but had zero time to post or search about this. It all happened right as I was parking so after a 15 minute drive give or take a minute.
I had an error pop up that I snapped a picture of:








Scary to me because it's definitely not cold in Iowa. Note the snowflake symbol by my SOC. I've never seen this "power reduced" message.
It was followed by a "regen is limited" message. I didn't get a pic of that, but then I had the "power reduced" message again without the snowflake. Note the remaining SOC jumped 5%








Anyone have a similar occurrence?
I'm back tomorrow night and will do as it says and just get back in it (I've already exited obviously lol).
I'll have more time to read on Monday to see if I missed that this is happening on the current firmware. Thanks all, have a great weekend!

~Love


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> I need some feedback.
> I'm out of town, had some error messages pop up this morning before I left but had zero time to post or search about this. It all happened right as I was parking so after a 15 minute drive give or take a minute.
> I had an error pop up that I snapped a picture of:
> View attachment 10624
> 
> Scary to me because it's definitely not cold in Iowa. Note the snowflake symbol by my SOC. I've never seen this "power reduced" message.
> It was followed by a "regen is limited" message. I didn't get a pic of that, but then I had the "power reduced" message again without the snowflake. Note the remaining SOC jumped 5%
> View attachment 10625
> 
> Anyone have a similar occurrence?
> I'm back tomorrow night and will do as it says and just get back in it (I've already exited obviously lol).
> I'll have more time to read on Monday to see if I missed that this is happening on the current firmware. Thanks all, have a great weekend!
> 
> ~Love


Hey, I could be completely wrong (since I don't have my Model 3 yet), but it looks like HEAV3N thinks it is in Drive and is warning you about an obstacle ahead. ? No idea on the snowflake, but maybe an opportunity for a politically incorrect joke. Hee-hee-hee.


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> Hey, I could be completely wrong (since I don't have my Model 3 yet), but it looks like HEAV3N thinks it is in Drive and is warning you about an obstacle ahead. ? No idea on the snowflake, but maybe an opportunity for a politically incorrect joke. Hee-hee-hee.


I was pulling in my garage to park when the errors started, what you're seeing there is my parking prowess!

I returned home yesterday evening and drove for a bit without issues or further errors popping up. Drove in to work this morning without any as well so that's good. It still concerns me enough that I'll report it to my local Service Center or through the Tesla website just so they're aware.


----------



## Love

Happy to report that I've lost my "unicorn" status in my city! Might have lost it well before this but had no idea, but last night was "for sure!" We were out for dinner sitting on the patio of a local pizzaria nearly finished when this pulls right up and parks close by!








I talked to the owner for a little bit, he's had it 2 weeks, already taken a long road trip and was excited it only cost him $15 in Supercharging, and seemed very happy with his car. I wanted to pull my car up next to his and snap a quick pic but that got a veto from the wife!

The clouds you're seeing in the picture was a storm building up on its way to Shortsville.


----------



## Love

Yesterday the frunk liner arrived! Took pictures today because yesterday it was a little warped due to shipping in a box. A day in the frunk did it wonders and the fit is perfect! Now, when will I use the frunk? I haven't yet lol...























I noted that the mat is a great fit all around but potentially could still move up and down as theirs no Velcro like the fabric mat that comes standard with the car. For that reason I left the fabric mat in place and put the new "weathertech" mat on top of it. I think it's a good idea to avoid any chance of hearing the mat slapping the frunk bottom on a bumpy road. That'd probably happen very little, if at all, but that's my solution. And I don't have to store the fabric mat somewhere like I will the floor mats once they're available!


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> hearing the mat slapping the frunk bottom


Not a fan of hearing slapping bottoms?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Yesterday the frunk liner arrived! Took pictures today because yesterday it was a little warped due to shipping in a box. A day in the frunk did it wonders and the fit is perfect! Now, when will I use the frunk? I haven't yet lol...
> View attachment 10829
> View attachment 10830
> View attachment 10831
> 
> 
> I noted that the mat is a great fit all around but potentially could still move up and down as theirs no Velcro like the fabric mat that comes standard with the car. For that reason I left the fabric mat in place and put the new "weathertech" mat on top of it. I think it's a good idea to avoid any chance of hearing the mat slapping the frunk bottom on a bumpy road. That'd probably happen very little, if at all, but that's my solution. And I don't have to store the fabric mat somewhere like I will the floor mats once they're available!


That looks great!


----------



## viperd

Lovesword said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on this for the trunk, arrived today. Frunk liner must be on back order as it hasn't shipped yet. I saw someone else mention they were waiting on one too (can't recall who or which thread).
> View attachment 10377
> 
> (Installed image to come later)
> 
> I bought my wife the interior set for her Model S and she just got home. Going to surprise her with them once she's out of the shower.


Where did you order them from?


----------



## Love

viperd said:


> Where did you order them from?


These are the official Tesla mats straight from them. Really great stuff! 
https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/vehicle-accessories/model-3-all-weather-cargo-mats.html


----------



## Love

I am pleased as heck with the matte black 3M (correction: Avery, not 3M) wrap from @kenriko! Just got done with the center console and am about to start on the door panel areas. I thought I'd pause to eat and post some pics!

Cupholder area is by far the hardest part. My suggestion to anyone doing this that has no experience in wrapping (like myself) is to start elsewhere despite the YouTube instructions. I definitely think he's right, start there if you have skills/experience in wraps because once you get that part done, it's downhill from there! For those that never have messed with the stuff though, starting elsewhere on a more forgiving piece would be very smart. You quickly get a feel for the materials stretchiness, and how to work out kinks.















Also of note is that he hasn't had time to update the video yet but my kit came with the extra pieces needed to do the part of the phone holder that slides off, a VERY nice touch!








And a piece for the little sliver of piano black material at the highest part of the console. Talk about attention to detail! This part was a PITA but patience is the key.








Here is the whole thing. Pictures don't do it justice. Excellent product! Note in this last pic that is just lighting that appears like a line on the center piece. You can see in the other pic above there's no line.








I will say this, I consider myself artistic and l feel that helped a great deal, and the material is very easy to work with and seems to contain lots of forgiveness for errors! I HIGHLY recommend you watch the videos he's posted of the install, even better if you watch it AS you install and pause it to then do what he just did.

Off I go for lunch and then to get after the doors!


----------



## DWhatley

Lovesword said:


> I am pleased as heck with the matte black 3M wrap from @kenriko! Just got done with the center console and am about to start on the door panel areas. I thought I'd pause to eat and post some pics!
> Cupholder area is by far the hardest part. My suggestion to anyone doing this that has no experience in wrapping (like myself) is to start elsewhere despite the YouTube instructions. I definitely think he's right, start there if you have skills/experience in wraps because once you get that part done, it's downhill from there! For those that never have messed with the stuff though, starting elsewhere on a more forgiving piece would be very smart. You quickly get a feel for the materials stretchiness, and how to work out kinks.
> 
> I am going to do the carbon fiber and have been watching the videos to convince myself I can do this. However, it occurred to me that with a pattern, it might be best to start with the cup holder so that the pattern will line up since the straight pieces can be shifted left to right slightly where the cup holder piece cannot.


I am going to do the carbon fiber and have been watching install videos to convince myself I can do this without it looking messy. Most installers say to start with the straight center piece but it occurred to me that, with a pattern, it might be best to start with the cupholders since the rectangles can be shifted left and right a bit to match the pattern where the cup holders are a more exact fit because of the hole alignment.


----------



## Love

Excellent point. The matte black is more forgiving in that regard.

I think I'll eventually use the 1UP cup holder piece he provided as I think I'll do a better job next time. I felt I got used to the material as I went and how best to pull it taught with one hand while using his 2 finger method, as described in the video, with my other hand. Pulling it taught and then feeling when it was going to bubble or crease with the 2 fingers, lift it back up a tiny bit, push out the bubble and onward!

One tip I'd like to suggest to @kenriko , is in the video description, maybe have a "contents" listing. Example:
@6:20 Drivers door - window button area
@17:12 Drivers door - door release button area
Etc.


----------



## kenriko

Install looks great. Thanks for the through write up (minor correction the Matte Black console kit uses Avery material not 3M).


----------



## Love

Ok, so... setting aside my sucky install of this specific piece I'll show a picture of, I'm just not sold on the look of the door/window kit, even if I had got it on there perfect. To be totally fair, I definitely wanted the center console kit and bought the door/window kit just so that my interior would match. I don't even mind the piano black in those areas.

That being said, I started with a rear door panel as they're the easiest in my opinion after watching the video. I got it on there (and again, I sucked at it and could do better lining it up and trimming it, etc) and well, I just do not like the look. Totally a personal preference.

I really just had no reason to continue on so am stopping after doing the passenger rear window area. 









I want to be very clear that I'm not knocking the product, just don't like how it looked (again, personal preference), and my picture above is reflective of my (lack of) skills and not Kenriko's items.


----------



## Love

kenriko said:


> Install looks great. Thanks for the through write up (minor correction the Matte Black console kit uses Avery material not 3M).


Noted, I'll edit my original post that stated 3M.


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> I am pleased as heck with the matte black 3M (correction: Avery, not 3M) wrap from @kenriko! Just got done with the center console and am about to start on the door panel areas. I thought I'd pause to eat and post some pics!
> 
> Cupholder area is by far the hardest part. My suggestion to anyone doing this that has no experience in wrapping (like myself) is to start elsewhere despite the YouTube instructions. I definitely think he's right, start there if you have skills/experience in wraps because once you get that part done, it's downhill from there! For those that never have messed with the stuff though, starting elsewhere on a more forgiving piece would be very smart. You quickly get a feel for the materials stretchiness, and how to work out kinks.
> View attachment 12254
> View attachment 12255
> 
> Also of note is that he hasn't had time to update the video yet but my kit came with the extra pieces needed to do the part of the phone holder that slides off, a VERY nice touch!
> View attachment 12256
> 
> And a piece for the little sliver of piano black material at the highest part of the console. Talk about attention to detail! This part was a PITA but patience is the key.
> View attachment 12257
> 
> Here is the whole thing. Pictures don't do it justice. Excellent product! Note in this last pic that is just lighting that appears like a line on the center piece. You can see in the other pic above there's no line.
> View attachment 12258
> 
> I will say this, I consider myself artistic and l feel that helped a great deal, and the material is very easy to work with and seems to contain lots of forgiveness for errors! I HIGHLY recommend you watch the videos he's posted of the install, even better if you watch it AS you install and pause it to then do what he just did.
> 
> Off I go for lunch and then to get after the doors!


That's pretty sweet looking installation! For me, I love the "piano black" and will not change it. I wipe it clean regularly and I am the main driver of Quicksilver, so no problem.


----------



## lairdb

Lovesword said:


> I am pleased as heck with the matte black 3M (correction: Avery, not 3M) wrap from @kenriko! Just got done with the center console and am about to start on the door panel areas. I thought I'd pause to eat and post some pics!
> 
> Cupholder area is by far the hardest part.


Aha. This -- the edges -- is what I've been waiting for someone's pictures to show. (Sorry to pick on you @Lovesword, and thanks for the photos.) My one reluctance to even try is concern about how the edges will look; I've been debating between
- wrapping
- tearing the whole console down (ugh) so I can dismount the parts and spray plastidip all surfaces (ugh)
- just living with the piano black

@Lovesword, @kenriko, do you have hints or thoughts specific to this? I've seen some youtubes with extensive use of a heatgun to stretch and cover, and if I could then get a perfect trim line at the bottom edge... maybe.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> I am pleased as heck with the matte black 3M (correction: Avery, not 3M) wrap from @kenriko! Just got done with the center console and am about to start on the door panel areas. I thought I'd pause to eat and post some pics!
> 
> Cupholder area is by far the hardest part. My suggestion to anyone doing this that has no experience in wrapping (like myself) is to start elsewhere despite the YouTube instructions. I definitely think he's right, start there if you have skills/experience in wraps because once you get that part done, it's downhill from there! For those that never have messed with the stuff though, starting elsewhere on a more forgiving piece would be very smart. You quickly get a feel for the materials stretchiness, and how to work out kinks.
> View attachment 12254
> View attachment 12255
> 
> Also of note is that he hasn't had time to update the video yet but my kit came with the extra pieces needed to do the part of the phone holder that slides off, a VERY nice touch!
> View attachment 12256
> 
> And a piece for the little sliver of piano black material at the highest part of the console. Talk about attention to detail! This part was a PITA but patience is the key.
> View attachment 12257
> 
> Here is the whole thing. Pictures don't do it justice. Excellent product! Note in this last pic that is just lighting that appears like a line on the center piece. You can see in the other pic above there's no line.
> View attachment 12258
> 
> I will say this, I consider myself artistic and l feel that helped a great deal, and the material is very easy to work with and seems to contain lots of forgiveness for errors! I HIGHLY recommend you watch the videos he's posted of the install, even better if you watch it AS you install and pause it to then do what he just did.
> 
> Off I go for lunch and then to get after the doors!


Product looks great and you did an excellent job on the install!



Lovesword said:


> Ok, so... setting aside my sucky install of this specific piece I'll show a picture of, I'm just not sold on the look of the door/window kit, even if I had got it on there perfect. To be totally fair, I definitely wanted the center console kit and bought the door/window kit just so that my interior would match. I don't even mind the piano black in those areas.
> 
> That being said, I started with a rear door panel as they're the easiest in my opinion after watching the video. I got it on there (and again, I sucked at it and could do better lining it up and trimming it, etc) and well, I just do not like the look. Totally a personal preference.
> 
> I really just had no reason to continue on so am stopping after doing the passenger rear window area.
> View attachment 12263
> 
> 
> I want to be very clear that I'm not knocking the product, just don't like how it looked (again, personal preference), and my picture above is reflective of my (lack of) skills and not Kenriko's items.
> 
> View attachment 12264


I don't think touching the doors is for me. It looks like a very difficult area to work with and if those edges aren't perfect then it's an eyesore.


----------



## kenriko

lairdb said:


> Aha. This -- the edges -- is what I've been waiting for someone's pictures to show. (Sorry to pick on you @Lovesword, and thanks for the photos.) My one reluctance to even try is concern about how the edges will look; I've been debating between
> - wrapping
> - tearing the whole console down (ugh) so I can dismount the parts and spray plastidip all surfaces (ugh)
> - just living with the piano black
> 
> @Lovesword, @kenriko, do you have hints or thoughts specific to this? I've seen some youtubes with extensive use of a heatgun to stretch and cover, and if I could then get a perfect trim line at the bottom edge... maybe.


You certainly can get that edge perfect with maybe an extra 5-10min of care during the install however, I personally don't bother anymore since you don't see it and I'm ripping them up a few times per week to test some new finish.

Guess it depends on how OCD you are. ( ͡° ل͜ ͡°)


----------



## Love

lairdb said:


> Aha. This -- the edges -- is what I've been waiting for someone's pictures to show. (Sorry to pick on you @Lovesword, and thanks for the photos.) My one reluctance to even try is concern about how the edges will look; I've been debating between
> - wrapping
> - tearing the whole console down (ugh) so I can dismount the parts and spray plastidip all surfaces (ugh)
> - just living with the piano black
> 
> @Lovesword, @kenriko, do you have hints or thoughts specific to this? I've seen some youtubes with extensive use of a heatgun to stretch and cover, and if I could then get a perfect trim line at the bottom edge... maybe.


I started with the cup holder and shouldn't have. I got much better at installing as I went on but i believe I set it up "off" to begin with. There's supposed to be more material here that needs to be cut away after your done. His videos clearly show it but by that time it was too late for me, I'd committed. I also ended up a little short on the cup holders, "front" side, and long on the "back" side. He included a second cup holder piece and I'm most likely going to do it again. Just not right now.

And no worries, I don't feel picked on at all!

It really is a good product, I'll definitely do the "1UP" and then it'll be there for a looooong time


----------



## Love

Today was the day for the redo of my cup holder area, center console courtesy of the generous 1UP! provided by @kenriko. I'm quite pleased with the results of this. I feel I did a much better job this time around. I'll tag @lairdb here as I want to show the difference a little experience and a second attempt can make (compared to post 151 above on this same page).
Did you just scroll up? Bad right? 
Anyway, enough words from me ...on to the pics:































Not perfect, but definitely better. At least I feel like it is. 

Now to start preparing for my next project. What could I be up to?

Soon...


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> Today was the day for the redo of my cup holder area, center console courtesy of the generous 1UP! provided by @kenriko. I'm quite pleased with the results of this. I feel I did a much better job this time around. I'll tag @lairdb here as I want to show the difference a little experience and a second attempt can make (compared to post 151 above on this same page).
> Did you just scroll up? Bad right?
> Anyway, enough words from me ...on to the pics:
> 
> View attachment 13598
> View attachment 13599
> View attachment 13600
> View attachment 13601
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but definitely better. At least I feel like it is.
> 
> Now to start preparing for my next project. What could I be up to?
> 
> Soon...


Looks really good...even with closeup shots.


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Looks really good...even with closeup shots.


Thanks @Quicksilver


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Today was the day for the redo of my cup holder area, center console courtesy of the generous 1UP! provided by @kenriko. I'm quite pleased with the results of this. I feel I did a much better job this time around. I'll tag @lairdb here as I want to show the difference a little experience and a second attempt can make (compared to post 151 above on this same page).
> Did you just scroll up? Bad right?
> Anyway, enough words from me ...on to the pics:
> 
> View attachment 13598
> View attachment 13599
> View attachment 13600
> View attachment 13601
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but definitely better. At least I feel like it is.
> 
> Now to start preparing for my next project. What could I be up to?
> 
> Soon...


Great job!!


----------



## lairdb

Lovesword said:


> Today was the day for the redo of my cup holder area, center console courtesy of the generous 1UP! provided by @kenriko. I'm quite pleased with the results of this. I feel I did a much better job this time around. I'll tag @lairdb here as I want to show the difference a little experience and a second attempt can make (compared to post 151 above on this same page).


Appreciate the tag. Looks nice.


Lovesword said:


> Now to start preparing for my next project. What could I be up to?


Heh -- I spent my lunch hour milling a new 3d printer bed so I will have a larger print area so I will be able to print a center console sunglass tray.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> Today was the day for the redo of my cup holder area, center console courtesy of the generous 1UP! provided by @kenriko. I'm quite pleased with the results of this. I feel I did a much better job this time around. I'll tag @lairdb here as I want to show the difference a little experience and a second attempt can make (compared to post 151 above on this same page).
> Did you just scroll up? Bad right?
> Anyway, enough words from me ...on to the pics:
> 
> View attachment 13598
> View attachment 13599
> View attachment 13600
> View attachment 13601
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but definitely better. At least I feel like it is.
> 
> Now to start preparing for my next project. What could I be up to?
> 
> Soon...


Nicely Done! Looks like it was made that way!


----------



## Love

Thanks all! Appreciate your kind words


----------



## kenriko




----------



## Love

TL; DR? Snowblower sold, no more gas/oil in our house at all. Cheeseburgers.

It's time to close the covers on an old book and start a new one. Yesterday marked the END of a lifetime of dependence on gas and oil for myself and my household. My gas powered snowblower has been sold! It was the last remaining car/equipment/device/ANYTHING that used gas that we owned and it, along with the remaining small gas tanks to fill it, are now GONE, out of my garage and life! Off to a new home where I hope and wish them many years of successful usage!

At the start of this season of mowing, I made the switch to some all electric equipment, the EGo Power+ products. Details on that switch and those products are here if you are interested:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/ego-power-plus.5594/#post-97346

In my (nonexistent) efforts to sell my snowblower, I'd tried exactly zero things and surprisingly had no buyers lined up. Who new? One dinner out with a good friend, he said "let me list it on Facebook." Sure, why not! I don't have an account for that website run by the devil spawn, Zuckerburg (note: I don't know or care to know how to spell his name, but auto correct wants to change that to Cheeseburger). So, my buddy listed my snowblower on Cheeseburger's website and it quickly drew interest, had a couple come over yesterday afternoon and they bought it!

This is where I tell you I'm the world's worst salesman as I'm certain my friend listed it at a specific price "or best offer." They offered a little less, and I countered with EVEN LESS. That's not how negotiating works! In the end, for me it's like they're doing me a favor taking it, and I really want them to feel they got a good deal. Especially since they now know where I live! But seriously, they're part of my community and made the trek over so I'm just glad to try and spread the happiness. 
We're not there yet as a world to where I feel badly about selling this gas eater to someone else to use... but maybe soon there will be guilt in prolonging their lives... we'll see. 
So, I get a few bucks less, they get something they can use and hopefully are happy with... and I get to come here and write, as I am wont to do!

And I couldn't be happier that there is zero gas or oil in our household anymore!


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> TL; DR? Snowblower sold, no more gas/oil in our house at all. Cheeseburgers.
> 
> It's time to close the covers on an old book and start a new one. Yesterday marked the END of a lifetime of dependence on gas and oil for myself and my household. My gas powered snowblower has been sold! It was the last remaining car/equipment/device/ANYTHING that used gas that we owned and it, along with the remaining small gas tanks to fill it, are now GONE, out of my garage and life! Off to a new home where I hope and wish them many years of successful usage!
> 
> At the start of this season of mowing, I made the switch to some all electric equipment, the EGo Power+ products. Details on that switch and those products are here if you are interested:
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/ego-power-plus.5594/#post-97346
> 
> In my (nonexistent) efforts to sell my snowblower, I'd tried exactly zero things and surprisingly had no buyers lined up. Who new? One dinner out with a good friend, he said "let me list it on Facebook." Sure, why not! I don't have an account for that website run by the devil spawn, Zuckerburg (note: I don't know or care to know how to spell his name, but auto correct wants to change that to Cheeseburger). So, my buddy listed my snowblower on Cheeseburger's website and it quickly drew interest, had a couple come over yesterday afternoon and they bought it!
> 
> This is where I tell you I'm the world's worst salesman as I'm certain my friend listed it at a specific price "or best offer." They offered a little less, and I countered with EVEN LESS. That's not how negotiating works! In the end, for me it's like they're doing me a favor taking it, and I really want them to feel they got a good deal. Especially since they now know where I live! But seriously, they're part of my community and made the trek over so I'm just glad to try and spread the happiness.
> We're not there yet as a world to where I feel badly about selling this gas eater to someone else to use... but maybe soon there will be guilt in prolonging their lives... we'll see.
> So, I get a few bucks less, they get something they can use and hopefully are happy with... and I get to come here and write, as I am wont to do!
> 
> And I couldn't be happier that there is zero gas or oil in our household anymore!


I sold my lawn mower years ago and couldn't be happier! I xeriscape my yard and installed drip irrigation (except for a few spots) and love the low maintenance and low water usage. We have droughts in our area (though you wouldn't know it for the monsoon we've been having the last two weeks) and this change to my yard helped.

Congrats on a gas free life!


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> They offered a little less, and I countered with EVEN LESS. That's not how negotiating works! In the end, for me it's like they're doing me a favor taking it, and I really want them to feel they got a good deal


So.....when you agreed on the price, did you pay them the money, or did they pay you?

Cheeseburger!


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> So.....when you agreed on the price, did you pay them the money, or did they pay you?
> 
> Cheeseburger!


Ok, so I'm not THAT bad at negotiating!!


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> Ok, so I'm not THAT bad at negotiating!!


You know who is an expert on negotiating *and* cheeseburgers? This guy.


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> You know who is an expert on negotiating *and* cheeseburgers? This guy.


What's sad for me is that there's somewhat of a resemblance. Thankfully I don't have quite as long of nose hairs and my ears don't come out the back of my neck.

I'd rock that square bottom tie though.


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> I'd rock that square bottom tie though.


You can get that effect with an ordinary tie and a pair of scissors.


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> You can get that effect with an ordinary tie and a pair of scissors.


It pleases me that you would trust me with sharp objects.


----------



## prancer

Lovesword said:


> Today was the day for the redo of my cup holder area, center console courtesy of the generous 1UP! provided by @kenriko. I'm quite pleased with the results of this. I feel I did a much better job this time around. I'll tag @lairdb here as I want to show the difference a little experience and a second attempt can make (compared to post 151 above on this same page).
> Did you just scroll up? Bad right?
> Anyway, enough words from me ...on to the pics:
> 
> View attachment 13598
> View attachment 13599
> View attachment 13600
> View attachment 13601
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but definitely better. At least I feel like it is.
> 
> Now to start preparing for my next project. What could I be up to?
> 
> Soon...


If there was one thing 'tip' or suggestion you would give to a novice trying to install for the first time, what would it be?? And thanks!


----------



## Love

prancer said:


> If there was one thing 'tip' or suggestion you would give to a novice trying to install for the first time, what would it be?? And thanks!


The biggest thing is patience! It sounds cliche but it's true. The odds are you'll need to pull it up and try again a few times before you line it up to your satisfaction. Maybe you'll get lucky (skill-y?) and get it perfect the first time! 
I think there's a thread with some great tips from @kenriko and @MelindaV in it...I'll see if I can find/link it. I don't recall if it's in the official thread for his products or not....
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-console-wraps.8415/

The things I'll say:

- run your AC so it's nice and cool in the car. Warmer = the wrap becomes more sticky and less forgiving.
- I definitely wouldn't start with the cup holder area. Try one of the other pieces that are a bit easier due to their shapes and no cut outs to get a feel for the material. How it pulls, gives, stretches and how forgiving it can be.
- play some music to enjoy the experience as best you can. I'd yiure having trouble getting your results to your liking, a little tunes can help out!
- around the cup holders themselves, I found once I was getting pretty close to done that my fingernails were working easier than the plastic razors.
- if you have any external lighting it would really come in handy. I was holding a small flashlight in my mouth at times...not ideal!

I'll give his some more though and post here if anything strikes me as share worthy! Best of luck and let us know how you did! Oh! One more to add. GO FOR IT! Don't be concerned about messing up so much. Get in there and dominate this fun little project!


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> Today was the day for the redo of my cup holder area, center console courtesy of the generous 1UP! provided by @kenriko. I'm quite pleased with the results of this. I feel I did a much better job this time around. I'll tag @lairdb here as I want to show the difference a little experience and a second attempt can make (compared to post 151 above on this same page).
> Did you just scroll up? Bad right?
> Anyway, enough words from me ...on to the pics:
> 
> View attachment 13598
> View attachment 13599
> View attachment 13600
> View attachment 13601
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but definitely better. At least I feel like it is.
> 
> Now to start preparing for my next project. What could I be up to?
> 
> Soon...


I finally did mine today, also in matte black. I think my first try is barely better than your first, but much worse than your second. Think I should try again since my supplier will send a second for free? How 'bout you come to Georgia and install for me? I'll buy you a beer!!


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> I finally did mine today, also in matte black. I think my first try is barely better than your first, but much worse than your second. Think I should try again since my supplier will send a second for free? How 'bout you come to Georgia and install for me? I'll buy you a beer!!


Georgia, you say? It's starting to get cold here.... tempting. 
How did the other pieces (non cup holder ones) turn out? I definitely think if you're not happy with it then you should try again. I took weeks between attempts, it bugged me pretty much every ride because I saw my errors. (Tip! Just don't point them out to others!)


----------



## FRC

think I ride with it for a while and see if it grows on me. I'm not exactly a perfectionist, so I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Love

👀👀👀


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> View attachment 20186
> 
> 👀👀👀
> View attachment 20217


Cant wait to see where you put it in the garage. Any special plans?
How long did you end up waiting for it? I ordered mine through the app on December 19th and haven't seen it yet...


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Cant wait to see where you put it in the garage. Any special plans?
> How long did you end up waiting for it? I ordered mine through the app on December 19th and haven't seen it yet...


At this time I'm still waiting for one more  , then we're going to see about putting them up on each side of the garage near the rear of the cars.

Funny thing, I text my wife with the picture thinking "Finally we got it! That took awhile!" and her reply right back was "that didn't take long!"... so, perspective I suppose. I think it was 2-3 months? I'll see if I can figure out when I placed the order(s) and report back.

EDIT: I have a conversation on file from Nov. 5th where I had it on order already and was asking SoFla about his "status" within the app. Mine was saying "scheduled" and he had posted a thread about getting his so I'd asked him the same question you're asking me.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> At this time I'm still waiting for one more  , then we're going to see about putting them up on each side of the garage near the rear of the cars.
> 
> Funny thing, I text my wife with the picture thinking "Finally we got it! That took awhile!" and her reply right back was "that didn't take long!"... so, perspective I suppose. I think it was 2-3 months? I'll see if I can figure out when I placed the order(s) and report back.
> 
> EDIT: I have a conversation on file from Nov. 5th where I had it on order already and was asking SoFla about his "status" within the app. Mine was saying "scheduled" and he had posted a thread about getting his so I'd asked him the same question you're asking me.


Ok. 2 months isn't bad. But I hear they are back logged. But that's ok. 
While I wait I need to find a 3rd referral!!!


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. 2 months isn't bad. But I hear they are back logged. But that's ok.
> While I wait I need to find a 3rd referral!!!


Well, a long shot here but...if you know anyone up this way, in the Quad City area, or within striking distance, .send them over this Friday for the Iowa Drive Event (actual name given by Tesla)! Hook them up with your referral code and put butts in seats! 😃
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/iowa-area.7572/post-192606


----------



## Love

Time for an avatar update.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor

Quicksilver said:


> I sold my lawn mower years ago and couldn't be happier! I xeriscape my yard and installed drip irrigation (except for a few spots) and love the low maintenance and low water usage. We have droughts in our area (though you wouldn't know it for the monsoon we've been having the last two weeks) and this change to my yard helped.
> 
> Congrats on a gas free life!
> 
> View attachment 14534


I just got rid of my mower. Hadn't used it in eight years. I put it out on the curb with a sign that said "Free - Don't know if it runs". It was gone in an hour.


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> Time for an avatar update.


Finally! The great mystery of "Love Sword" vs "Loves Word" vs. "Lo V es Word!" has been put to rest. :hearteyecat:


----------



## Love

Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> I just got rid of my mower. Hadn't used it in eight years. I put it out on the curb with a sign that said "Free - Don't know if it runs". It was gone in an hour.


Nice! Lol, love the sign! 


Bokonon said:


> Finally! The great mystery of "Love Sword" vs "Loves Word" vs. "Lo V es Word!" has been put to rest. :hearteyecat:


Oh man, I didn't consider that mistaken coincidence...LS is just my RL initials. The lovesword enigma remains!!!!1one


----------



## GDN

Bokonon said:


> Finally! The great mystery of "Love Sword" vs "Loves Word" vs. "Lo V es Word!" has been put to rest. :hearteyecat:


I've been curious which one is was as well (well the first 2, I had not considered your third option), but after the avatar post, it hadn't hit me that it had been answered. Good catch.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> I've been curious which one is was as well (well the first 2, I had not considered your third option), but after the avatar post, it hadn't hit me that it had been answered. Good catch.


It's actually an acronym... good luck, BWA HA HA HA >

It's a gamer tag I've used since so long ago that I can't recall what prompted it ...I blame my youth and my desire to repeatedly try to be funny/clever. Obviously I've not outgrown that, and am only partially and occasionally successful at it, but I will continue to try until my dying day and/or you all get sick of me! Then I'll just keep at it because I'm dense and can't get a clue about when people have grown tired of me and my antics!


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> It's actually an acronym... good luck, BWA HA HA HA >
> 
> It's a gamer tag I've used since so long ago that I can't recall what prompted it ...I blame my youth and my desire to repeatedly try to be funny/clever. Obviously I've not outgrown that, and am only partially and occasionally successful at it, but I will continue to try until my dying day and/or you all get sick of me! Then I'll just keep at it because I'm dense and can't get a clue about when people have grown tired of me and my antics!


I can't decide if @Lovesword is a poet or a pornstar.


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> I can't decide if @Lovesword is a poet or a pornstar.


I can't decide either. They're both great career moves with amazing benefits.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> I can't decide if @Lovesword is a poet or a pornstar.


Why not both?


----------



## GDN

I don't think I should click that Amazon link while at work.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> I don't think I should click that Amazon link while at work.


LOL, I had the exact same thought... so, there it sits.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> I don't think I should click that Amazon link while at work.


Come on, be a man, leave work!


----------



## garsh

LOL. It's just the name of a band, and that's a link to their self-titled CD.


----------



## Love

garsh said:


> LOL. It's just the name of a band, and that's a link to their self-titled CD.


From work, I only see a thumbnail that shows what appears to be a scantly clad angel lady. No way to tell (without clicking) if it's a book, CD or a ... gasp... video. I stand beside @GDN in solidarity on the decision to not click!


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> From work, I only see a thumbnail that shows what appears to be a scantly clad angel lady. No way to tell (without clicking) if it's a book, CD or a ... gasp... video. I stand beside @GDN in solidarity on the decision to not click!


Usually this is where I honestly would just pull out my cell phone and refresh the site and look at said object. Or I even have a port open to my home PC, so I remote in there to check things out as well, but I was on a troubleshooting call this morning and reading posts, and I just decided that one would wait, although most times I have many other options to check questionable objects first.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> It's actually an acronym... good luck, BWA HA HA HA >
> 
> It's a gamer tag I've used since so long ago that I can't recall what prompted it ...I blame my youth and my desire to repeatedly try to be funny/clever. Obviously I've not outgrown that, and am only partially and occasionally successful at it, but I will continue to try until my dying day and/or you all get sick of me! Then I'll just keep at it because I'm dense and can't get a clue about when people have grown tired of me and my antics!


See I never had a doubt what it meant....My dirty mind only every gave it one meaning


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> See I never had a doubt what it meant....My dirty mind only every gave it one meaning


And now we move on to _your_ name good sir... and the debate on whether you are a man of many luxuries, or perhaps are original from Luxembourg OR... are you the man that is equal to one lumen per square meter???

My vote is for the later... and Lightman sounded too boring, so thus... LUXMAN was born.

I'm on to you. What are your super powers?


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> And now we move on to _your_ name good sir... and the debate on whether you are a man of many luxuries, or perhaps are original from Luxembourg OR... are you the man that is equal to one lumen per square meter???
> My vote is for the later... and Lightman sounded too boring, so thus... LUXMAN was born.
> I'm on to you. What are your super powers?


While I could be a prince from Luxembourg,

(actual size)









I could also be the man of many luxuries that you speak,









(winter home)

yet, could my true power be to emit electromagnetic radiation over an extremely wide range of wavelengths?









(summer '18 in CO)

Or could I be a high ranking member of the Illuminati, infiltrating society to combat superstition, obscurantism, religious influence over public life, and abuses of state power? 
Could my order of the day be to put an end to the machinations of the purveyors of injustice and to control them without dominating them?










I think we all deep down know the truth of who I am ....


----------



## Dr. J

GDN said:


> Usually this is where I honestly would just pull out my cell phone and refresh the site and look at said object. Or I even have a port open to my home PC, so I remote in there to check things out as well, but I was on a troubleshooting call this morning and reading posts, and I just decided that one would wait, although most times I have many other options to check questionable objects first.


So, you're saying you've done this before. Lots of times.


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> Nice! Lol, love the sign!
> 
> Oh man, I didn't consider that mistaken coincidence...LS is just my RL initials. The lovesword enigma remains!!!!1one


I was hoping for:


----------



## GDN

Dr. J said:


> So, you're saying you've done this before. Lots of times.


It's been known to happen. I work in IT. If it were 40 hours at the desk and I could leave it behind I'd rarely do anything else during the work day, but since my job goes 24 by 7 and many nights and weekends, well I manage my tradeoffs.


----------



## Love

Today I installed a Supercharger...

...at my work desk!! 

Took a que from @Nautilus (and this thread) and pulled the trigger on a couple of these.

Not the most functional...but looks good!


----------



## Love

Well of course I did. Of course I got the matching Model 3 COLLECTIBLE (don't call it a toy, damn it!!!) for HEAV3N. I captured some crappy self taken video as I clumsily attempted to open/unbox Mini HEAV3N and record at the same time so I'll see about stitching that together and posting it. For now, here's some pics!

Also, decisions... I initially wanted to park this next to my Desktop Charger at work, but now I'm not so sure about it being there. I kind of trust it there, and I could lock it up nightly in my cube so... what do you think? Work? Or home?

S3X_!!! Hmm, needs the other letter. Don't worry, it's coming Thursday!!!








Frunk even has the "cut here" sticker for emergency responders! Notice the tow hook cover and all the sensor dots too. And check out the Pearl White Multicoat paint!








The screen displays a map like image (I can't make it out but part of me wonders if there's an Easter egg here). Also the mirrors are really mirrors, the seatbelts are there too (non functional, don't pull on them!) and the steering works!!! But I don't think it's set to sport mode!








Wondering if this would glow orangish if I put some water on the glass? 🤔
The vanity plate says Made in California!!!
(The underside of the car promptly rebuttals with Made in China)








Complete with the box and my framed Model 3 drawing/note from Elon Musk. Note: the bottom Tesla "T" is just a place holder until I get with my machinist buddy to do something *****in for there. It's why I needed a DXF file ...just taking awhile for me.
What can a machinist do? Well, see that sphere in a cube on the shelf below? Made on a 3 axis mill! (Pssst, that should impress you!)









That's all for now. I'll post the video if I get around to editing/stitching it together and all that other stuff. Thanks for stopping by!

Edit: Killed a typo. Added some more pic comments.


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> Well of course I did. Of course I got the matching Model 3 COLLECTIBLE (don't call it a toy, damn it!!!) for HEAV3N. I captured some crappy self taken video as I clumsily attempted to open/unbox Mini HEAV3N and record st the same time so I'll see about stitching that together and posting it. For now, here's some pics!
> 
> Also, decisions... I initially wanted to park this next to my Desktop Charger at work, but now I'm not so sure about it being there. I kind of trust it there, and I could lock it up nightly in my cube so... what do you think? Work? Or home?
> 
> S3X_!!! Hmm, needs the other letter. Don't worry, it's coming Thursday!!!
> View attachment 23129
> 
> Frunk even has the "cut here" sticker for emergency responders! Notice the tow cover and all the sensor dots too.
> View attachment 23130
> 
> The screen displays a map like image (I can't make it out but part of me wonders if there's an Easter egg here). Also the mirrors are really mirrors, the seatbelts are there too (non functional, don't pull on them!) and the steering works!!! But I don't think it's set to sport mode!
> View attachment 23131
> 
> Wondering if this would glow orangish if I put some water on the glass? 🤔
> The vanity plate says Made in California!!!
> (The underside of the car promptly rebuttals with Made in China)
> View attachment 23132
> 
> Complete with the box and my framed Model 3 drawing/note from Elon Musk. Note: the bottom Tesla "T" is just a place holder until I get with my machinist buddy to do something *****in for there. It's why I needed a DXF file ...just taking awhile for me.
> What can a machinist do? Well, see that sphere in a cube on the shelf below? Made on a 3 axis mill! (Pssst, that should impress you!)
> View attachment 23133
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'll post the video if I get around to editing/stitching it together and all that other stuff. Thanks for stopping by!


He's baaaack!!


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> Of course I got the matching Model 3 COLLECTIBLE


Where did you get that?


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> Where did you get that?


It's official! Theses are even listed on Tesla's website under COLLECTIBLES! (I reiterate hoping my wife is reading this as I type and stops calling it a toy!)

And OMG they have the Semi on there now!!!!
https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/apparel/diecast-1_24-scale-tesla-semi.html?sku=1474970-00-A


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> It's official! Theses are even listed on Tesla's website under COLLECTIBLES! (I reiterate hoping my wife is reading this as I type and stops calling it a toy!)
> 
> And OMG they have the Semi on there now!!!!
> https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/apparel/diecast-1_24-scale-tesla-semi.html?sku=1474970-00-A
> View attachment 23136


Tell your wife that I offered you $255 for it, and I would never pay that much for a toy!


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> It's official! Theses are even listed on Tesla's website under COLLECTIBLES!


That's huge!



Lovesword said:


> (I reiterate hoping my wife reads this and stops calling it a toy!)


For slightly more, you could get her the Model S for Kids and she could drive it around the neighborhood!


----------



## Love




----------



## Love

To clarify my previous post, and to use actual words instead of pictures and dank gifs to "speak" (lol), my wife and I both decided to make the leap and purchase FSD.


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> To clarify my previous post, and to use actual words instead of pictures and dank gifs to "speak" (lol), my wife and I both decided to make the leap and purchase FSD.


Feels kinda like loaning money to Tesla again. Perhaps it will be worth something someday?


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> Feels kinda like loaning money to Tesla again. Perhaps it will be worth something someday?


It does feel a bit like a gamble in a way. I feel like if Elon Musk sticks to his Tweeted word that buying FSD now gets you the hardware you need later then this is easily a good deal. However, if that's not the case then I'll likely go from being an extreme fan boy to a less extreme fan boy... meaning I MIGHT pass on cool hoodies, hats, COLLECTIBLES, desktop chargers, wall charger installs, garage customization, etc...

My God I need help.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Well of course I did. Of course I got the matching Model 3 COLLECTIBLE (don't call it a toy, damn it!!!) for HEAV3N. I captured some crappy self taken video as I clumsily attempted to open/unbox Mini HEAV3N and record at the same time so I'll see about stitching that together and posting it. For now, here's some pics!
> 
> Also, decisions... I initially wanted to park this next to my Desktop Charger at work, but now I'm not so sure about it being there. I kind of trust it there, and I could lock it up nightly in my cube so... what do you think? Work? Or home?
> 
> S3X_!!! Hmm, needs the other letter. Don't worry, it's coming Thursday!!!
> View attachment 23129
> 
> Frunk even has the "cut here" sticker for emergency responders! Notice the tow hook cover and all the sensor dots too. And check out the Pearl White Multicoat paint!
> View attachment 23130
> 
> The screen displays a map like image (I can't make it out but part of me wonders if there's an Easter egg here). Also the mirrors are really mirrors, the seatbelts are there too (non functional, don't pull on them!) and the steering works!!! But I don't think it's set to sport mode!
> View attachment 23131
> 
> Wondering if this would glow orangish if I put some water on the glass? 🤔
> The vanity plate says Made in California!!!
> (The underside of the car promptly rebuttals with Made in China)
> View attachment 23132
> 
> Complete with the box and my framed Model 3 drawing/note from Elon Musk. Note: the bottom Tesla "T" is just a place holder until I get with my machinist buddy to do something *****in for there. It's why I needed a DXF file ...just taking awhile for me.
> What can a machinist do? Well, see that sphere in a cube on the shelf below? Made on a 3 axis mill! (Pssst, that should impress you!)
> View attachment 23133
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'll post the video if I get around to editing/stitching it together and all that other stuff. Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> Edit: Killed a typo. Added some more pic comments.


Yeah at some point I'll probably get it but i just got FSD yesterday 😎


----------



## Love

At my work this week, my coworker buddy pulled the trigger!!  (And he got the parking spot right next to me!)








That puts us at 4 at my work (for now...we'll keep at it!)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> At my work this week, my coworker buddy pulled the trigger!!  (And he got the parking spot right next to me!)
> View attachment 24082
> 
> That puts us at 4 at my work (for now...we'll keep at it!)


Looks like my garage (in normal conditions)!


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Looks like my garage (in normal conditions)!


How are the repairs going? Have you updated your thread on that and I haven't been paying attention?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> How are the repairs going? Have you updated your thread on that and I haven't been paying attention?


I haven't shared any updates specifically but suffice to say it's taking way to long for minor damage.


----------



## Cyclone Jones

When you are first placing the cup holder material, is the material supposed to overlap the inside edge of the cups? In other words, when you place that very first edge down, in between the cup holders, do you align its edge a little bit inside the holder? Is it overlapping the metal ring of the cup holder?


----------



## Love

Cyclone Jones said:


> When you are first placing the cup holder material, is the material supposed to overlap the inside edge of the cups? In other words, when you place that very first edge down, in between the cup holders, do you align its edge a little bit inside the holder? Is it overlapping the metal ring of the cup holder?


In my experience there was (overlap). You then use the plastic razor type things (or your fingernail tips) to push the excess under the silver part of the cup holder and above the next portion. There's just enough of a space there to shove in some vinyl!


----------



## Love

Decided to post this on the Quad City thread, but figure I should update this one too. My amazing car HEAV3N is now protected by Opti-Coat Pro Plus ceramic!!!


----------



## Love

Quick glance at a minor change.

Regular plates:









And now the updated, new BLACKOUT plates! (Also, the ceramic shininess really shows!)


----------



## GDN

Very nice - love the contrast. Do they charge you to update to a different style plate even though you are already have the customization? I can change style in TX each yr, but it is $50 just for the new plate and style change on top of the $90 or so it cost for the customization.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> Very nice - love the contrast. Do they charge you to update to a different style plate even though you are already have the customization? I can change style in TX each yr, but it is $50 just for the new plate and style change on top of the $90 or so it cost for the customization.


Yes, they do. Iowa has vanity plates for quite a few colleges and what they found was people were buying a specific college because the plates were black, then using license frames to block most of the college info! So, they created these "blackouts" just this July and charge $60 initially and $15 per year to have them. This is up from a usual "normal" vanity plate of $25 initially and $5 annually. The extra cost goes towards the road work (they say) so I'm ok with that. Because it's all for the look! 😃


----------



## Love

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3LGqWhARE0/

Love a clean car. Love TWO even more!


----------



## Love

Got my black license plate frame from ETSY a day early! Nice!

Not a fan of rattles of any kind so made a quick stop over at Michaels and picked up a sheet of foam with adhesive on one side. I cut this up and lined the frame with it so the license plate would sit on that and not have any metal on metal that could rattle when vibrating.

Pretty straight forward. Used a straight edge and an exacto knife and just cut the pieces.

















Then I knotched the corners to accommodate the radii on the frame, peeled off the white paper to expose the adhesive and stuck them on.









Then I applied the foam pads that came with the frame kit to the back of the license plate (keeps the plate from sitting on the car/paint) and put that bad boy on my car!









Just now went to ETSY to order another one so that I can do my wife's car next! 😃


----------



## FRC

Shouldn't you have done your wife's FIRST?


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> Shouldn't you have done your wife's FIRST?


No no...see, my car is the Guinea pig for everything! 😉


----------



## FRC

Nice save!


----------



## Love

Unscientific update! 14,827 miles on my car, February 10th 2018 delivery. Did the math on my battery percent today and looks like my "range loss" is under 2.3%!!

Math (and also, see first statement... UNSCIENTIFIC!)

Current SOC in percent, switched to distance.
68% = 216

(Mathematics happens, insert flash gordon noise and start warming the syrup)
100% = 317.64
317.64 / 325 = .977.735...
100% - 97.735% = *2.265%*

Edit: I try to stick to 80%/20% for max and min, but bump to 90% for trips. Have never "topped off" and only a hand full of times been under 10%.


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> Unscientific update! 14,827 miles on my car, February 10th 2018 delivery. Did the math on my battery percent today and looks like my "range loss" is under 2.3%!!
> 
> Math (and also, see first statement... UNSCIENTIFIC!)
> 
> Current SOC in percent, switched to distance.
> 68% = 216
> 
> (Mathematics happens, insert flash gordon noise and start warming the syrup)
> 100% = 317.64
> 317.64 / 325 = .977.735...
> 100% - 97.735% = *2.265%*
> 
> Edit: I try to stick to 80%/20% for max and min, but bump to 90% for trips. Have never "topped off" and only a hand full of times been under 10%.


UhOh, I'm probably done for. Saturday, football road trip...I left home at full charge, and arrived at SCer with 2 miles of range! How's that for rebalancing?


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> UhOh, I'm probably done for. Saturday, football road trip...I left home at full charge, and arrived at SCer with 2 miles of range! How's that for rebalancing?


There's no rebalancing you my friend!


----------



## thredge

Lovesword said:


> Got my black license plate frame from ETSY a day early! Nice!
> 
> Not a fan of rattles of any kind so made a quick stop over at Michaels and picked up a sheet of foam with adhesive on one side. I cut this up and lined the frame with it so the license plate would sit on that and not have any metal on metal that could rattle when vibrating.
> 
> Pretty straight forward. Used a straight edge and an exacto knife and just cut the pieces.
> View attachment 29671
> 
> View attachment 29673
> 
> 
> Then I knotched the corners to accommodate the radii on the frame, peeled off the white paper to expose the adhesive and stuck them on.
> View attachment 29670
> 
> 
> Then I applied the foam pads that came with the frame kit to the back of the license plate (keeps the plate from sitting on the car/paint) and put that bad boy on my car!
> View attachment 29672
> 
> 
> Just now went to ETSY to order another one so that I can do my wife's car next! 😃


Well, no two ways about it now. Can't put that chrome delete off for any longer!


----------



## Love

thredge said:


> Well, no two ways about it now. Can't put that chrome delete off for any longer!


I actually don't mind the chrome! Plus, with my skill level and how long my center console took me... oh man... that would seem like a task I don't want to take on!


----------



## Love

Considering removing the front plate holder I’ve had on the car since February 10th, 2018... so... a long time, two winters, lots of car washes, etc. Does anyone have any experience with that and can speak to how to remove it and what might be left behind? Residue, I’m assuming...but more concerned with the condition of the paint where the plate holder is directly connected to. Am I to a point where leaving it on is a better option?


----------



## HCD3

Lovesword said:


> Considering removing the front plate holder I've had on the car since February 10th, 2018... so... a long time, two winters, lots of car washes, etc. Does anyone have any experience with that and can speak to how to remove it and what might be left behind? Residue, I'm assuming...but more concerned with the condition of the paint where the plate holder is directly connected to. Am I to a point where leaving it on is a better option?


That's a really great question. I've been running naked, no front plate since I took delivery of my car in March. I was very concerned that any attempt to remove the plate holder would rip off the paint.


----------



## GDN

The front plate holder uses the 3M tape - on the top and sides I believe, can go look at mine (still in the trunk). A warm sunny day, fishing line first to cut through the tape and remove the holder, then goo gone or something to clean the residue. I wouldn't use a heat gun they get too hot, but a hair dryer could help warm it up if already cool in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Karina

Karina said:


> Don't worry about removal. My clear bra guy removed it to wrap the bumper in ppf and it's just 3M tape they remove and re-tape after the job. No issues to the paint itself or re-sticking 😎


----------



## Love

__
http://instagr.am/p/B37x6iLHl0s/


----------

